# Questioni di corna



## Alispezzate (31 Ottobre 2010)

E' incredibile quanto una persona possa nascondere dietro i suoi silenzi. Quanto non si possa mai pienamente arrivare a conoscere l'altro. Quanto di falso ci possa essere in un atteggiamento o in un sentimento manifesto.

Nella vita, forse, siamo tutti un pò doppi. Ma c'è chi è più doppio di un altro. 
Al momento, dopo il tradimento subito, sono doppia anche io. Spero che sia una fase temporanea e che sia capitato a tutti di non riuscire a capire da subito cosa farne del traditore. 
Al momento, non riuscendo a decidere, mi ritrovo nell'assura situazione di continuare a vedere il traditore ma di sentirmi e pensare, allo stesso tempo, come una single. 

Questa condizione mi impedisce di vivere pienamente o l'una o l'altra situazione e appena cerco di dare una svolta, facendo prevalere una delle due parti sull'altra, quest'ultima interviene e mi blocca. Perciò se sono con lui ho sempre il freno a mano tirato ma allo stesso tempo riesco a fargli credere che non lo lascerò... :unhappy:

Lui vorrebbe che tutto tornasse normale ma così non sarà: io sono cambiata e gliel'ho detto. Sono cambiata e non c'è possibilità di riavermi come prima. Specie se lui continua ad apparirmi doppio... c'è chi dice che una persona dovrebbe capirlo se l altro lo rifarà o meno. E io ho questa sensazione di non poter mai essere al sicuro con lui. C'è da dire che però questa sensazione è sempre prodotta dal mio freno a mano. Non riuscendo a lasciarmi andare, ogni volta che sto bene con lui cerco di ripensare al male che mi ha fatto... e quando sto per lasciarlo, l'altra parte di me mi frena e mi avverte che sto per cancellare una persona importante dalla mia vita. 

Sarà normale questo passaggio post-tradimento?


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2010)

In che senso lo vedi/senti doppio?


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> E' incredibile quanto una persona possa nascondere dietro i suoi silenzi. Quanto non si possa mai pienamente arrivare a conoscere l'altro. Quanto di falso ci possa essere in un atteggiamento o in un sentimento manifesto.
> 
> Nella vita, forse, siamo tutti un pò doppi. Ma c'è chi è più doppio di un altro.
> Al momento, dopo il tradimento subito, sono doppia anche io. Spero che sia una fase temporanea e che sia capitato a tutti di non riuscire a capire da subito cosa farne del traditore.
> ...



SI. Per costruire la fuducia ce ne vuole di tempo: Anni, e puo' distruggersi in un secondo.

Ritornare come prima non e' possibile, bisognerebbe cancellare la propria "memoria", il "passato", e questo non e' possibile nemmeno al nostro Signore ... insieme potete solo costruire un rapporto nuovo ... partire da altre angolazioni, quello che e' stato: E' stato, non vi appartiene piu', se non nei ricordi che pian pianino con il tempo verranno messi da parte ... il dolore sara' meno lacerante, pero', mai dimenticare la lezione/batosta, servira' per il futuro a non commettere piu' lo stesso "errore".

Col tempo ritornera' anche la fiducia, ma sta a lui ricostruirla, non e' facile, ma manco impossibile ... sta a lui meritarsela.

Ali, sara' come un rinascere dalle proprie ceneri, ve lo auguro con tutto il cuore  .


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Sarà normale questo passaggio post-tradimento?


Sì è normale. E credo sia anche sano. Niente potrà essere mai più come prima. Fingere che non sia accaduto nulla è appunto finzione. Le cose si sistemano se entrambi si fa il salto, nuovi equilibri, nuova coppia. Altrimenti prima o poi risuccederà.


----------



## Amarax (1 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Sì è normale. E credo sia anche sano. Niente potrà essere mai più come prima. Fingere che non sia accaduto nulla è appunto finzione. Le cose si sistemano se entrambi si fa il salto, nuovi equilibri, nuova coppia. Altrimenti prima o poi risuccederà.


 

verissimo... :unhappy:


----------



## Margherita84 (1 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Lui vorrebbe che tutto tornasse normale ma così non sarà: io sono cambiata e gliel'ho detto. Sono cambiata e non c'è possibilità di riavermi come prima. Specie se lui continua ad apparirmi doppio... c'è chi dice che una persona dovrebbe capirlo se l altro lo rifarà o meno. E io ho questa sensazione di non poter mai essere al sicuro con lui. C'è da dire che però questa sensazione è sempre prodotta dal mio freno a mano.* Non riuscendo a lasciarmi andare, ogni volta che sto bene con lui cerco di ripensare al male che mi ha fatto... e quando sto per lasciarlo, l'altra parte di me mi frena e mi avverte che sto per cancellare una persona importante dalla mia vita. *
> 
> Sarà normale questo passaggio post-tradimento?


Ciao, Ali.
Precisa spiccicata. Ad un certo punto lui mi ha detto che siamo cambiati tutti e due. Ed è vero. E magari staremmo anche meglio assieme.

Solo che ormai il problema non è lui. Credo nel suo cambiamento e nella sua redenzione. Il problema sono io. Non sono più disposta a sacrificarmi e sono disillusa. Sento che, nonostante i suoi sforzi disperati, la magia è sparita e anche l'attrazione fisica è andata a farsi benedire.

Ieri ho preso il coraggo a due mani e gli ho detto che non ho più intenzione di vederlo, perchè continuare ad avere contatti con lui peggiora il poco che è rimasto ed è distruttivo per me e per lui.

Purtroppo credo di iniziare ad essere consapevole del fatto di non essere più innamorata di lui. Ho stretto i denti perchè continuavo a cambiare opinione e credevo fosse il mio orgoglio a parlare, ma mi sa che non è così. 

Non mi sento nemmeno particolarmente triste. Solo svuotata.
Spero di non cambiare nuovamente idea.


----------



## Alispezzate (1 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI. Per costruire la fuducia ce ne vuole di tempo: Anni, e puo' distruggersi in un secondo.
> 
> Ritornare come prima non e' possibile, bisognerebbe cancellare la propria "memoria", il "passato", e questo non e' possibile nemmeno al nostro Signore ... insieme potete solo costruire un rapporto nuovo ... partire da altre angolazioni, quello che e' stato: E' stato, non vi appartiene piu', se non nei ricordi che pian pianino con il tempo verranno messi da parte ... il dolore sara' meno lacerante, pero', mai dimenticare la lezione/batosta, servira' per il futuro a non commettere piu' lo stesso "errore".
> 
> ...


Grazie, spero davvero di arrivare ad una decisione definitiva il piu presto possibile. E' che io non sono sicura che lui abbia provato il dolore sufficiente a farlo maturare... io sono cresciuta, sono cambiata e ora, come diceva MK, sì ... c'è un nuovo equilibrio nella coppia, dove io sono però la parte piu forte. Perciò mi chiedo: la coppia puo funzionare anche con me che ho il coltello dalla parte del manico? Prima era lui il centro del mio mondo adesso sto costruendo altri centri...gli andrà bene anche così? Lui, che spera tanto di tornare alla "normalità"... 

Io vedo che si sta impegnando ma non è abbastanza: è sempre immaturo, un pò codardo... non è uomo abbastanza secondo me e questa cosa mi porta a riflettere molto sulle possibilità che abbiamo di continuare insieme. Però, in fondo, vorrei davvero che si trasformasse, vorrei aiutarlo a trasformarsi, se fosse possibile, ma non so neanche io come.


----------



## Alispezzate (1 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ciao, Ali.
> Precisa spiccicata. Ad un certo punto lui mi ha detto che siamo cambiati tutti e due. Ed è vero. E magari staremmo anche meglio assieme.
> 
> Solo che ormai il problema non è lui. Credo nel suo cambiamento e nella sua redenzione. Il problema sono io. Non sono più disposta a sacrificarmi e sono disillusa. Sento che, nonostante i suoi sforzi disperati, la magia è sparita e anche l'attrazione fisica è andata a farsi benedire.
> ...


Sai, credo che in fondo arriverò anche io a questo. Ma anche tu, credo, ci hai messo del tempo per capirlo... La magia non c'è piu ... c'è come un vetro che non mi lascia piu provare emozioni. E anche a livello fisico/sessuale, avverto dei problemi ...c'è una forte attrazione, ma poi non riesco a raggiungere piu il piacere e a volte mi viene anche da piangere perchè me lo immagino mentre si sbatte l altra...penso che lui era mio e che per un paio di volte è stato di un altra, fregandosene di me. Penso che non avesse motivo di farlo e che pure l ha fatto. E per quanto possa giustificarsi, io non lo comprendo e percio non riesco a perdonarlo. Sto solo accettando.

Sono felice che almeno tu abbia avuto questo coraggio, spero di trovare questa forza anche io non appena mi rendero conto definitivamente  che non si puo piu continuare....E comunque...coraggio!Ne stai venendo fuori da sola, con la tua forza e il tuo coraggio, il che non è poco


----------



## xfactor (1 Novembre 2010)

Per te è più facile pensare di ricostruire o di cancellare?

Se c'è un matrimonio credo sia meglio provare ricostruire !


----------



## Margherita84 (1 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Sai, credo che in fondo arriverò anche io a questo. Ma anche tu, credo, ci hai messo del tempo per capirlo... La magia non c'è piu ... c'è come un vetro che non mi lascia piu provare emozioni. E anche a livello fisico/sessuale, avverto dei problemi ...c'è una forte attrazione, ma poi non riesco a raggiungere piu il piacere e a volte mi viene anche da piangere perchè me lo immagino mentre si sbatte l altra...penso che lui era mio e che per un paio di volte è stato di un altra, fregandosene di me. Penso che non avesse motivo di farlo e che pure l ha fatto. E per quanto possa giustificarsi, io non lo comprendo e percio non riesco a perdonarlo. Sto solo accettando.
> 
> Sono felice che almento tu hai avuto questo coraggio, spero di trovare la forza anche io non appena mi rendero conto definitivamente  che non si puo piu continuare....


Son cinque mesi che sono in ballo.
E anch'io, ci ho riprovato un paio di volte ma... a un certo punto iniziavo a singhiozzare. E lui, poverino, smetteva.
Sono arrivata che addirittura i baci mi davano fastidio.

Non è coraggio. Credo che sia esaurimento.
Mi sa che tu hai un bel carattere del cacchio come il mio. Fedele e testarda fino al masochismo. Anche se io, a un certo punto, ho ceduto e sono uscita con un altro e ho ancora i sensi di colpa.
Io non mi sono arresa finchè non è stato il mio corpo a dire "adesso basta", rifiutandosi di collaborare.


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Grazie, spero davvero di arrivare ad una decisione definitiva il piu presto possibile. E' che io non sono sicura che lui abbia provato il dolore sufficiente a farlo maturare... io sono cresciuta, sono cambiata e ora, come diceva MK, sì ... c'è un nuovo equilibrio nella coppia, dove io sono però la parte piu forte. Perciò mi chiedo: la coppia puo funzionare anche con me che ho il coltello dalla parte del manico? Prima era lui il centro del mio mondo adesso sto costruendo altri centri...gli andrà bene anche così? Lui, che spera tanto di tornare alla "normalità"...
> 
> *Io vedo che si sta impegnando ma non è abbastanza: è sempre immaturo, un pò codardo... non è uomo abbastanza secondo me e questa cosa mi porta a riflettere molto sulle possibilità che abbiamo di continuare insieme. Però, in fondo, vorrei davvero che si trasformasse, vorrei aiutarlo a trasformarsi, se fosse possibile, ma non so neanche io come.*


Tu puoi solo prenderne atto di quello che sta facendo per lui, per Voi ... spetta a lui crescere/capire, reagire e riparare ... solo alla fine potrai decidere se continuare questo viaggio con lui, o proseguire da sola.


----------



## Alispezzate (1 Novembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Per te è più facile pensare di ricostruire o di cancellare?
> 
> Se c'è un matrimonio credo sia meglio provare ricostruire !


No, niente matrimonio per fortuna...  Non ho ancora capito cosa sarebbe piu facile per me, ognuna delle due decisioni ha un suo fardello. Ricostruire significa credere di nuovo, impegnarsi, portare pazienza, rischiare.... Cancellare significa perdere. Ora... devo solo capire quale peso può sorreggere le mie spalle...


----------



## xfactor (1 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> No, niente matrimonio per fortuna...  Non ho ancora capito cosa sarebbe piu facile per me, ognuna delle due decisioni ha un suo fardello. Ricostruire significa credere di nuovo, impegnarsi, portare pazienza, rischiare.... Cancellare significa perdere. Ora... devo solo capire quale peso può sorreggere le mie spalle...



e se il peso provi a dividerlo con lui?


----------



## Alispezzate (1 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Son cinque mesi che sono in ballo.
> E anch'io, ci ho riprovato un paio di volte ma... a un certo punto iniziavo a singhiozzare. E lui, poverino, smetteva.
> Sono arrivata che addirittura i baci mi davano fastidio.
> 
> ...


Prima o poi si arriva alla scelta finale e molti fattori possono aiutarti ad arrivarci...nel tuo caso, il corpo ha parlato. E tu hai fatto bene ad ascoltarlo e rispettarlo perchè ora ti sei aperta una nuova strada. Ti stai dando un altra possibilità e credo che tu debba tenere duro, non cambiare piu idea! Hai scelto e finalmente puoi voltare pagina...  Non sminuire la tua forza, esaurimento o no, Margherita ha dato una risposta a sè stessa...


----------



## Alispezzate (1 Novembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> e se il peso provi a dividerlo con lui?


Ecco, se lui fosse sufficientemente affidabile da sorreggere il carico della ricostruzione non avrei problemi. Purtroppo ho paura che barcolli. Sto tentando di vedere se regge....


----------



## xfactor (1 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Ecco, se lui fosse sufficientemente affidabile da sorreggere il carico della ricostruzione non avrei problemi. Purtroppo ho paura che barcolli. Sto tentando di vedere se regge....



Non lo ami , questo è il tuo problema e credo fosse da prima.


----------



## Alispezzate (1 Novembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Non lo ami , questo è il tuo problema e credo fosse da prima.


No davvero, io lo amavo tantissimo, era il mio principe, il mio eroe, il centro del mio mondo... Lui mi ha fatto molto soffrire, ne abbiamo passate tante ma poi si è sempre risolto tutto, ho sempre dato il massimo per lui e ho sempre accettato e aspettato con pazienza i suoi tempi. Ma questo...​


----------



## Margherita84 (1 Novembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Non lo ami , questo è il tuo problema e credo fosse da prima.


Non so, Fransisco.
Anch'io credo che Ali non sia più così innamorata. Ma non mi sbilancerai a dire che non amava nemmeno prima.

Io ho cercarto di dividere con lui il problema una prima volta. 
Lo amavo davvero. Ma poi lui l'ha rifatto.
E io mi sto accorgendo che nel momento stesso in cui è tornato indietro la seconda volta e ha detto "ci sono andato a let...", l'interruttore ha fatto "click" prima che lui potesse completare con "...to".

Certo, me ne sto redendo conto cinque mesi dopo. Non volevo credere di aver smesso di amare all'improvviso.

Sicuramente, se c'è un tradimento, qualche problema prima c'era. Ma credo che una grossa delusione possa distruggere tutto.
E si smette di amare all'improvviso.


----------



## Alispezzate (1 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Non so, Fransisco.
> Anch'io credo che Ali non sia più così innamorata. Ma non mi sbilancerai a dire che non amava nemmeno prima.
> 
> Io ho cercarto di dividere con lui il problema una prima volta.
> ...


Quoto ... la delusione spegne i sentimenti, distrugge i sogni, porta via tutto. 
Il giorno in cui ho scoperto il suo tradimento credo di essere morta. E morta una parte di me. E ancora devo capire chi sono adesso e cosa voglio. 

Al momento sono spenta ma so per certo che piano piano inizierò a vederci chiaro. Il mio problema è stato quello di amarlo talmente tanto da fargli credere che sarei stata sempre al suo fianco. Nella coppia si sbaglia in due ma io davvero non mi sento colpevole di niente, perchè per lui ho dato veramente tanto e sono stata ringraziata cosi. L'unico problema che avevamo era la mancanza di un dialogo costante e costruttivo. Ma questo non ha nulla a che vedere con il venir meno al rispetto nei confronti di una persona....


----------



## Margherita84 (1 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Al momento sono spenta ma so per certo che piano piano inizierò a vederci chiaro. *Il mio problema è stato quello di amarlo talmente tanto da fargli credere che sarei stata sempre al suo fianco. Nella coppia si sbaglia in due ma io davvero non mi sento colpevole di niente, perchè per lui ho dato veramente tanto e sono stata ringraziata cosi. *L'unico problema che avevamo era la mancanza di un dialogo costante e costruttivo. Ma questo non ha nulla a che vedere con il venir meno al rispetto nei confronti di una persona....


Guarda, non pensavo di essere un caso così da manuale.

Anche ieri lui mi fa: "ma tu lo sai che comunque le responsabilità sono 50-50". Momento. No, non ci sto.
Forse sono responsabile di metà dei problemi. 
Non della reazione che hai avuto ad essi. Tu eri responsabile dell'altra metà eppure io mi sarei tagliata un braccio per te.

Ora sì, potremmo risolvere i problemi. Potremmo.
Ma io non ce la faccio più.
Mi ha detto che l'ho deluso... :blank:


----------



## Alispezzate (1 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Guarda, non pensavo di essere un caso così da manuale.
> 
> Anche ieri lui mi fa: "ma tu lo sai che comunque le responsabilità sono 50-50". Momento. No, non ci sto.
> Forse sono responsabile di metà dei problemi.
> Non della reazione che hai avuto ad essi. Tu eri responsabile dell'altra metà eppure io mi sarei tagliata un braccio per te.


Ecco, questa è un'altra cosa che non sopporto: "io ho fatto così perchè tu...". No. Non esiste. I problemi si risolvono in due, senza coinvolgere nessun altro. E questo l'ho detto anche al mio compagno. 



Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ora sì, potremmo risolvere i problemi. Potremmo.
> Ma io non ce la faccio più.
> Mi ha detto che l'ho deluso... :blank:


No, questa è una cattiveria da parte sua, sta cercando di farti capire che sbagli a mollarlo. In realtà è lui che ti ha deluso... che se lo tenesse bene a mente.


----------



## Margherita84 (1 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> No, questa è una cattiveria da parte sua, sta cercando di farti capire che sbagli a mollarlo. In realtà è lui che ti ha deluso... che se lo tenesse bene a mente.


Non preoccuparti. 
Credo di avere le spalle abbarstanza grosse.

Grazie a lui e a quello che mi ha fatto, devo dire.


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> No, questa è una cattiveria da parte sua, sta cercando di farti capire che sbagli a mollarlo. *In realtà è lui che ti ha deluso... che se lo tenesse bene a mente*.


:up:


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

Margherita, che dire , mandalo a fare Bunga bunga con una folta schira di uomini superdotati e digli che lui è uno strozo di prima categoria e che dovresti essere tu delusa dal suo comportamento da troione maschile.


----------



## Margherita84 (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Margherita, che dire , mandalo a fare Bunga bunga con una folta schira di uomini superdotati e digli che lui è uno strozo di prima categoria e che dovresti essere tu delusa dal suo comportamento da troione maschile.


:carneval: Esistono anche i Bunga Bunga maschili?! E perchè nessuno mi ha avvisato?! :carneval:

Il problema è che non penso che sia uno stronzo.
E per fortuna, mi sa: perchè se lo odiassi credo che ci sarebbe ancora molto da lavorare.

Lo vedo solo come una persona molto debole e molto insicura. 
Che si sta rialzando, ma che ormai per me è così. 
E non riesco ad amare un uomo che reputo così infantile.
A augurargli qualcosa di male, però, proprio non ci riesco.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> :carneval: Esistono anche i Bunga Bunga maschili?! E perchè nessuno mi ha avvisato?! :carneval:
> 
> Il problema è che non penso che sia uno stronzo.
> E per fortuna, mi sa: perchè se lo odiassi credo che ci sarebbe ancora molto da lavorare.
> ...


Si augura il male a qualcuno solamente quando la sofferenza degli altri è l'unica cosa che distoglie l'attenzione dal male che ci affligge. 
Augurare il male a qualcuno significa aver toccato il fondo e non essere ancora capaci di risalire

Buscopann


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> :carneval: Esistono anche i Bunga Bunga maschili?! E perchè nessuno mi ha avvisato?! :carneval:
> 
> Il problema è che non penso che sia uno stronzo.
> E per fortuna, mi sa: perchè se lo odiassi credo che ci sarebbe ancora molto da lavorare.
> ...


Posso capirti, invece io ho augurato all'amante al telefono il cancro allo scroto e alla mia ex...bhe, direi che questo è un luogo troppo civile per quello che le dissi in un momento in cui stavo male


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso capirti, invece io ho augurato all'amante al telefono il cancro allo scroto e alla mia ex...bhe, direi che questo è un luogo troppo civile per quello che le dissi in un momento in cui stavo male




:ira:

Continua, continua ... sapessi quanto male arrechi al Tuo stato mentale e spirituale.​


----------



## Amarax (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso capirti, invece io ho augurato all'amante al telefono il cancro allo scroto e alla mia ex...bhe, direi che questo è un luogo troppo civile per quello che le dissi in un momento in cui stavo male


 
Daniele ora basta.
Non si augura a nessuno una cosa così.
Non è paragonabile a quello che hai subìto.
Puoi sperare lo stesso dolore, lo stesso disorientamento. Ma devi fermarti qui.
:unhappy:


----------



## xfactor (1 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Non so, Fransisco.
> Anch'io credo che Ali non sia più così innamorata. Ma non mi sbilancerai a dire che non amava nemmeno prima.
> 
> Io ho cercarto di dividere con lui il problema una prima volta.
> ...



Tu lo stai amando ancora , ed è anche il suo problema quello che trovate difficile è convivere con il vostro fallimento.


----------



## Margherita84 (1 Novembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Tu lo stai amando ancora , ed è anche il suo problema quello che trovate difficile è convivere con il vostro fallimento.


No, non credo.
Purtroppo, perchè è stato molto doloroso arrivare a questa consapevolezza e avrei preferito non arrivarci.
Ho solo un grosso rimpianto per i miei sogni infranti.


----------



## Alispezzate (1 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> No, non credo.
> Purtroppo, perchè è stato molto doloroso arrivare a questa consapevolezza e avrei preferito non arrivarci.
> Ho solo un grosso rimpianto per i miei sogni infranti.


Ti capisco... Cerca di pensare comunque al grande passo in avanti che hai fatto!


----------



## Alispezzate (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso capirti, invece io ho augurato all'amante al telefono il cancro allo scroto e alla mia ex...bhe, direi che questo è un luogo troppo civile per quello che le dissi in un momento in cui stavo male


Io non ho augurato il male a nessuno... l'unica cosa - e questa per favore passatemela - ho augurato a miss gambe larghe romania di passare quello che ho passato io, di portare corna lunghe quanto un alce selvatico e di soffrire fino al punto di toccare il fondo e comprendere quanto si possa fare del male agli altri per una scopata. Io ci ho parlato con lei e mi ha detto chiaramente che l ha fatto per puro egoismo. Non centravano sentimenti o cose, solo scopare.

L'ho augurato a lei. Me la prendo con lei anche se dovrei prendermela con lui, ma lui sta gia pagando e pagherà. A lei, da donna a donna, le auguro davvero tutte le mie lacrime e la mia sofferenza. :incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Ecco, se lui fosse sufficientemente affidabile da sorreggere il carico della ricostruzione non avrei problemi. Purtroppo ho paura che barcolli. Sto tentando di vedere se regge....


questo post e altre 2 cose che ho letto finora mi spingono a interrompere la letture 

la risposta alla tua domanda iniziale te l'hanno già data: il tuo stato d'animo è normale nel post tradimento

ma questo post che apparentemente sposta l'obiettivo su di lui, afferma in realtà quel che hai già detto: tu lo vedi con altri occhi, e quel che vedi quantomeno non ti basta

"coltello dalla parte del manico": so che forse non lo intendi come lo intendo io, ma ti dò la mia chiave di lettura
da un lato trovo che sia sbagliato un rapporto che viene percepito come sbilanciato
dall'altro la mia impressione è che sia tu la prima a non voler un rapporto sbilanciato anche se inteso nel senso che sei tu in posizione "di forza"
"forza" peraltro solo ipotetica, dato che ciò che dici evidenzia la tua paura che lui, il debole, esprima questa debolezza tradendo ancora

cancellare significa perdere
non condivido
cancellare, in quel contesto, significa prendere atto che quel che c'era (o che credevi ci fosse) non c'è più
non perdere, nè in assoluto nè riferito al tempo trascorso insieme nè riferito alla vittoria di altri rispetto a te
ma rispettare sè stessi ed il proprio nuovo sentire, da qualunque evento sia stato indotto


----------



## Amoremio (2 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> No davvero, io lo amavo tantissimo, era il mio principe, il mio eroe, il centro del mio mondo... Lui mi ha fatto molto soffrire, ne abbiamo passate tante ma poi si è sempre risolto tutto, ho sempre dato il massimo per lui e ho sempre accettato e aspettato con pazienza i suoi tempi. Ma questo...​


e forse a questo si riferiva il "perdere"

nel senso di privare di significato la sofferenza pregressa?


----------



## Sid (2 Novembre 2010)

Sia Ali che Margherita: mi rendo conto del dualismo che vivete, ma c'è da dire che non siete sposate.
Provate ad immaginare la vostra vita con chi vi ha tradito.
Immaginiamo anche che riusciate a superare il dolore del tradimento: ve la sentite di creare una famiglia con i rispettivi morosi? 
Ora li conoscete anche per aspetti caratteriali che prima non immaginavate.
Valutate se nel vostro futuro li volete accanto a voi, sia nei momenti belli che in quelli difficili.

I dubbi che avete, secondo me, non vanno sottovalutati.


----------



## Alispezzate (2 Novembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo post e altre 2 cose che ho letto finora mi spingono a interrompere la letture
> 
> la risposta alla tua domanda iniziale te l'hanno già data: il tuo stato d'animo è normale nel post tradimento
> 
> ...


In questi giorni sto cercando di capire se sia possibile trovare un nuovo equilibrio, partendo da questa mia nuova posizione... è vero sono la più forte e quindi ho meno paura, so che non rischio di perdere il perfetto principe azzurro: questo mi da più consapevolezza e maggiore razionalità. Sono più obiettiva. E so che l'unico modo per uscirne insieme, sarebbe quello di lavorare sul dialogo, eliminare le zone d'ombra e iniziare a condividere...Per questo, non mi resta che incontrarlo a metà strada e vedere se questo è possibile. 



Amoremio ha detto:


> cancellare significa perdere
> non condivido
> cancellare, in quel contesto, significa prendere atto che quel che c'era (o che credevi ci fosse) non c'è più
> non perdere, nè in assoluto nè riferito al tempo trascorso insieme nè riferito alla vittoria di altri rispetto a te
> ma rispettare sè stessi ed il proprio nuovo sentire, da qualunque evento sia stato indotto


Cancellare è perdere una persona, eliminarla dalla tua vita. Lui non ci sarà più. Ognuno andrà per la sua strada, col proprio bagaglio di esperienza in mano. Ognuno ha un bagaglio e se lo porterà sempre dietro, non si può buttare. 
Proprio perchè in me c'è questo nuovo sentire... non voglio forzare niente e rispettare la mia indecisione. Ora so che è normale che ci sia e che fa bene, perciò, me la tengo, la rispetto e prima o poi ne arriverò a capo...


----------



## Alispezzate (2 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Sia Ali che Margherita: mi rendo conto del dualismo che vivete, ma c'è da dire che non siete sposate.
> Provate ad immaginare la vostra vita con chi vi ha tradito.
> Immaginiamo anche che riusciate a superare il dolore del tradimento: ve la sentite di creare una famiglia con i rispettivi morosi?
> Ora li conoscete anche per aspetti caratteriali che prima non immaginavate.
> ...


La mia vita con chi mi ha tradito... è una cosa che al momento non riesco ad immaginare. Non riesco a guardare al di la del presente. Sia con che senza di lui, vedo tutto nero. E' vero non sono sposata e questo va inserito nella tabella dei "contro" la ricostruzione...in fondo, chi me lo fa fare?
Le forze non ci sono piu... ma una possibilità, quella di osservare, me la voglio concedere. Ci voglio pensare. Voglio vedere se è vero che si puo rinascere dalle ceneri. Voglio vedere se è prevista una rinascita. Solo vedere... e lasciar fare il suo corso alle cose: perchè se poi i sentimenti non sono piu quelli non resta che cambiare strada.


----------



## Sid (2 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> La mia vita con chi mi ha tradito... è una cosa che al momento non riesco ad immaginare. Non riesco a guardare al di la del presente. Sia con che senza di lui, vedo tutto nero. E' vero non sono sposata e questo va inserito nella tabella dei "contro" la ricostruzione...in fondo, chi me lo fa fare?
> Le forze non ci sono piu... ma una possibilità, quella di osservare, me la voglio concedere. Ci voglio pensare. Voglio vedere se è vero che si puo rinascere dalle ceneri. Voglio vedere se è prevista una rinascita. Solo vedere... e lasciar fare il suo corso alle cose: perchè se poi i sentimenti non sono piu quelli non resta che cambiare strada.


mi sembra che sei giunta alle giuste conclusioni


----------



## Amoremio (2 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> mi sembra che sei giunta alle giuste conclusioni


quoto


----------



## Sole (2 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Al momento, dopo il tradimento subito, sono doppia anche io. Spero che sia una fase temporanea e che sia capitato a tutti di non riuscire a capire da subito cosa farne del traditore.
> Al momento, non riuscendo a decidere, mi ritrovo nell'assura situazione di continuare a vedere il traditore ma di sentirmi e pensare, allo stesso tempo, come una single.
> 
> Questa condizione mi impedisce di vivere pienamente o l'una o l'altra situazione e appena cerco di dare una svolta, facendo prevalere una delle due parti sull'altra, quest'ultima interviene e mi blocca. Perciò se sono con lui ho sempre il freno a mano tirato ma allo stesso tempo riesco a fargli credere che non lo lascerò... :unhappy:
> ...


Se può consolarti, io mi trovo più o meno nella stessa situazione, forse rispetto a te sono più sicura di voler restare al suo fianco. Ma da quando ho scoperto i suoi tradimenti, anch'io non riesco a vivere 'nella coppia' come prima.
Mi rendo conto che stiamo entrambi cercando di uscire da questo momento di crisi, per certi versi i risultati dei nostri sforzi sono consolanti, considerato quello che ci è successo... ma mentre lui è pieno di entusiasmo, perchè ha capito di amarmi realmente e di voler vivere al mio fianco, io mi trovo a vivere su due piani paralleli:
quello della razionalità = si è realmente pentito di ciò che ha fatto, sta lavorando su se stesso per capire perchè l'ha fatto, è davvero la persona che stimo e che ho sempre amato.
quello, un po' in ombra, delle sensazioni = mi ha tradita e questo fatto non cambierà mai, qualunque cosa faccia: si è rotto qualcosa, si è aperta una falla e d'ora in poi nel nostro rapporto non ci sarà più nulla di sacro e inviolabile.
Questa è una cosa che mi pesa molto. La sensazione di non poter, da ora in poi, dare nulla per scontato. La precarietà (che avverto anche in me stessa) è faticosa, richiede molta forza perchè noi dobbiamo diventare i punti di riferimento di noi stesse. Nel bene e nel male.
E' dura e per quanto può valere, ti capisco.


----------



## Margherita84 (2 Novembre 2010)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che stiamo entrambi cercando di uscire da questo momento di crisi, per certi versi i risultati dei nostri sforzi sono consolanti, considerato quello che ci è successo... ma mentre lui è pieno di entusiasmo, perchè ha capito di amarmi realmente e di voler vivere al mio fianco, io mi trovo a vivere su due piani paralleli:
> *quello della razionalità = si è realmente pentito di ciò che ha fatto, sta lavorando su se stesso per capire perchè l'ha fatto, è davvero la persona che stimo e che ho sempre amato.
> quello, un po' in ombra, delle sensazioni = mi ha tradita e questo fatto non cambierà mai, qualunque cosa faccia: si è rotto qualcosa, si è aperta una falla e d'ora in poi nel nostro rapporto non ci sarà più nulla di sacro e inviolabile.*


Esatto. E' esattamente questo.
Io vdeo il cambiamento che sta cercando di fare. Si impegna moltissimo.
Ma la falla, purtroppo, c'è.

Mi viene sempre in mente - anche prima che il nostro numero 5 entrasse nel forum - una scena del film "Corto circuito" che da bambina, avrò avuto sei anni, mi aveva una tristezza infinita.
Quando il robottino spiaccica per sbaglio un grillo e lo porta alla padroncina chiedendo implorante: "ripara! ripara!".
E lei fa. "Numero 5, non si può riparare. E' morto".
Ecco, io mi vedo questo ragazzo implorante che dopo essermi passato sopra per sbaglio mi chiede "ripara! ripara!".
Ma come faccio?


----------



## Margherita84 (2 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Sia Ali che Margherita: mi rendo conto del dualismo che vivete, ma c'è da dire che non siete sposate.
> Provate ad immaginare la vostra vita con chi vi ha tradito.
> Immaginiamo anche che riusciate a superare il dolore del tradimento: ve la sentite di creare una famiglia con i rispettivi morosi?
> Ora li conoscete anche per aspetti caratteriali che prima non immaginavate.
> ...


Infatti.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Le forze non ci sono piu... ma una possibilità, quella di osservare, me la voglio concedere. Ci voglio pensare. Voglio vedere se è vero che si puo rinascere dalle ceneri. Voglio vedere se è prevista una rinascita. Solo vedere... e lasciar fare il suo corso alle cose: perchè se poi i sentimenti non sono piu quelli non resta che cambiare strada.


Questo credo che sia l'atteggiamento più funzionale. :up:

Penso che la cosa più difficile in queste situazione sia proprio quella  di mettere un giorno dopo l'altro. Vivi oggi e domani ti sembra lontano  millemila anni. Però alla fine anche oggi finisce e bene o male la  giornata l'hai messa insieme, vai comunque a dormire con un mezzo magone  sul cuore perchè vorresti sapere come sarà domani, se starai bene o  male, se avrai delle risposte a tutti i dubbi che ti gravano sull'animo, e lo vuoi sapere oggi cavolo. Arriva domani, che è diventato oggi, e  il domani che arriverà domani questa volta ti sembra lontano millemila  anni meno un pò, anche se sempre millemila anni sono. Ma alla fine un  oggi in cui non ti frega niente di sapere come starai domani arriva  sempre, e quando in quell' oggi andrai a dormire domani sarà lontano  solo 7 o 8 ore (10 - 11 se te piace dormì ) e delle risposte che cercavi non te ne può fregare di meno perchè ieri hai semplicemente ricominciato a vivere i giorni della tua vita anzichè sopravviverli, ed è solo in quel modo che potrai avere le risposte che cercavi. :mrgreen:


PS: Se siete anche voi interessati ad usufruire del mio pusher, telefonate ore pasti, la merce, come potete vedere, è ottima :mrgreen:


----------



## Alispezzate (2 Novembre 2010)

Sole ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa che mi pesa molto. La sensazione di non poter, da ora in poi, dare nulla per scontato. La precarietà (che avverto anche in me stessa) è faticosa, richiede molta forza perchè noi dobbiamo diventare i punti di riferimento di noi stesse. Nel bene e nel male.
> E' dura e per quanto può valere, ti capisco.


Questa è una delle lezioni che ho imparato...


----------



## Alispezzate (2 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questo credo che sia l'atteggiamento più funzionale. :up:
> 
> Penso che la cosa più difficile in queste situazione sia proprio quella  di mettere un giorno dopo l'altro. Vivi oggi e domani ti sembra lontano  millemila anni. Però alla fine anche oggi finisce e bene o male la  giornata l'hai messa insieme, vai comunque a dormire con un mezzo magone  sul cuore perchè vorresti sapere come sarà domani, se starai bene o  male, se avrai delle risposte a tutti i dubbi che ti gravano sull'animo, e lo vuoi sapere oggi cavolo. Arriva domani, che è diventato oggi, e  il domani che arriverà domani questa volta ti sembra lontano millemila  anni meno un pò, anche se sempre millemila anni sono. Ma alla fine un  oggi in cui non ti frega niente di sapere come starai domani arriva  sempre, e quando in quell' oggi andrai a dormire domani sarà lontano  solo 7 o 8 ore (10 - 11 se te piace dormì ) e delle risposte che cercavi non te ne può fregare di meno perchè ieri hai semplicemente ricominciato a vivere i giorni della tua vita anzichè sopravviverli, ed è solo in quel modo che potrai avere le risposte che cercavi. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Quoto :up:! Fammi conoscere sto pusher però :mrgreen:


----------



## Alispezzate (2 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Esatto. E' esattamente questo.
> Io vdeo il cambiamento che sta cercando di fare. Si impegna moltissimo.
> Ma la falla, purtroppo, c'è.
> 
> ...


Già... è morto. Muore inevitabilmente qualcosa... E quando non c'è più il cuore che batte, è impossibile tornare indietro...


----------



## Daniele (3 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso capirti, invece io ho augurato all'amante al telefono il cancro allo scroto e alla mia ex...bhe, direi che questo è un luogo troppo civile per quello che le dissi in un momento in cui stavo male


No non mi vergogno, anzi posso dire che per un periodo ho sognato piani stupendi che non  ho messo in funzione, anche se avevo inziato. Eh, si perchè io sarei riuscito con l'inganno far arrivare lei e l'altro nel medesimo luogo e poi io...bhe non vi dico che avrei fatto. Si ho voluto la morte di quelli ed augurare a loro di morire con atroci sofferenze è il minimo, visto che io dovrò vivere con delle sofferenze per tutto il resto della mia vita.
Oh, il perbenista del cazzo che mi ha dato il rubino, bhe, impari che si vergognano solo le persone che stanno bene, quelle che non hanno subito una beneamata cippa e si vede che quella persona ha subito poco dalla vita. Goditi la vita e vergognati di essere un culattone raccomandato (in ferrarese l'accezione di culattone non è quella che è in Italia, ma di fortunello, per dire finocchio in maniera volgare si usa un'altra parola)


----------



## Margherita84 (4 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No non mi vergogno, anzi posso dire che per un periodo ho sognato piani stupendi che non  ho messo in funzione, anche se avevo inziato. Eh, si perchè io sarei riuscito con l'inganno far arrivare lei e l'altro nel medesimo luogo e poi io...bhe non vi dico che avrei fatto. Si ho voluto la morte di quelli ed augurare a loro di morire con atroci sofferenze è il minimo, visto che io dovrò vivere con delle sofferenze per tutto il resto della mia vita.
> Oh, il perbenista del cazzo che mi ha dato il rubino, bhe, impari che si vergognano solo le persone che stanno bene, quelle che non hanno subito una beneamata cippa e si vede che quella persona ha subito poco dalla vita. Goditi la vita e vergognati di essere un culattone raccomandato (in ferrarese l'accezione di culattone non è quella che è in Italia, ma di fortunello, per dire finocchio in maniera volgare si usa un'altra parola)


Bon. Io ho solo augurato al mio ex che si innamorasse a tal punto di un'altra da chiederle di sposarla e questa lo piantasse sull'altare.
Mi sembrava equo e se ci fosse stato un rito voodoo per assicurarmi che srebbe successo, l'avrei fatto. Ma l'ho pensato più o meno per una settimana.
Dopo di che mi sono accorta che era un povero diavolo che mi aveva frantumato il cuore senza volerlo tipo elefante in cristalleria. 
E come fai ad augurargli qualcosa di male?

Poi sono convita che ci pensa il karma a riequilibrare il tutto. Infatti, sta già succedendo. Perchè sprecare energie? :singleeye:


----------



## Daniele (4 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Poi sono convita che ci pensa il karma a riequilibrare il tutto. Infatti, sta già succedendo. Perchè sprecare energie? :singleeye:


Semplicemente non lo fa...e in questo mi dispiace per i Buddisti, io vivendo distruggo il loro credo. Ma sinceramente...non me ne frega nulla


----------



## Margherita84 (4 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente non lo fa...e in questo mi dispiace per i Buddisti, io vivendo distruggo il loro credo. Ma sinceramente...non me ne frega nulla


Ah ah ah!
Davvero? 
Con me funziona sempre!


----------



## Daniele (4 Novembre 2010)

Margherita dietro a me dovrei avere più suicidi ed incidenti che non ne hai idea, le persone che mi hanno fatto del male solo la morte meritano, ma non per cosa hanno fatto, ma per il come che era indecente.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> E' incredibile quanto una persona possa nascondere dietro i suoi silenzi. Quanto non si possa mai pienamente arrivare a conoscere l'altro. Quanto di falso ci possa essere in un atteggiamento o in un sentimento manifesto.
> 
> Nella vita, forse, siamo tutti un pò doppi. Ma c'è chi è più doppio di un altro.
> Al momento, dopo il tradimento subito, sono doppia anche io. Spero che sia una fase temporanea e che sia capitato a tutti di non riuscire a capire da subito cosa farne del traditore.
> ...



Scrivo prima di leggere tutto quanto.

Dopo mesi di lettura di questo forum, mi sto facendo l'idea che ci sono persone che sono in grado di passare sopra a un tradimento, e persone che non lo sono.
Ci sono persone per le quali un tradimento è talmente al di là del proprio concetto di fiducia, rispetto, lealtà, che non potranno mai perdonarlo, nè accettarlo.
Non ho nulla da eccepire a riguardo... chi tradisce, ferisce, fa male, non ho nulla di dire contro questo. Non penso che chi perdona sia meglio in qualche modo di chi non lo fa.

Ali, a me dai l'impressione di essere una di quelle persone che non è in grado di passare sopra. Ripeto, non mi fraintendere, non è una critica perchè non perdonare un tradimento, non accettare questo atto, non ha nulla di sbagliato. Tutte e due le persone devono poter stare bene nella coppia, se il tradito non riesce più a stare bene, per colpa dell'altro...

Non ti consiglio nulla, mi permetto, se posso, di chiederti se posso aver visto giusto, almeno in parte.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Scrivo prima di leggere tutto quanto.
> 
> Dopo mesi di lettura di questo forum, mi sto facendo l'idea che ci sono persone che sono in grado di passare sopra a un tradimento, e persone che non lo sono.
> Ci sono persone per le quali un tradimento è talmente al di là del proprio concetto di fiducia, rispetto, lealtà, che non potranno mai perdonarlo, nè accettarlo.
> ...


io penso che tu possa aver ragione

ma penso che il discrimine tra potenziali perdonatori e non sia molto fluido
la stessa persona può scoprirsi capace o incapace di perdono in conseguenza di molteplici variabili, che si sovrappongono al sostrato caratteriale e di convinzioni: la storia che sta vivendo, l'interpretazione che ne da, il sentimento presente, il previssuto
chi una volta ha perdonato, potrebbe non essere in grado di farlo in un'altra circostanza, in un'altra storia
chi non ha potuto perdonare una volta, potrebbe scoprirsi inaspettate doti di perdono un'altra

tendenzialmente, la capacità o incapacità di perdono credo sia una contingenza


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Novembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io penso che tu possa aver ragione
> 
> ma penso che il discrimine tra potenziali perdonatori e non sia molto fluido
> la stessa persona può scoprirsi capace o incapace di perdono in conseguenza di molteplici variabili, che si sovrappongono al sostrato caratteriale e di convinzioni: la storia che sta vivendo, l'interpretazione che ne da, il sentimento presente, il previssuto
> ...



D'accordo con te, penso comunque che a monte ci sia già una disponibilità o meno. Poi, chiaramente, se il traditore è uno sfacciato arrogante, pure il più disponibile del mondo lo manderà a quel paese, e se il traditore è davvero l'uomo/donna della tua vita e si fa in 50 per dimostrarti il suo pentimento, anche chi pensava non avrebbe mai perdonato magari ci ripensa...

Ma di fondo, penso che una differenza di fondo tra traditi ci sia.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> E' incredibile quanto una persona possa nascondere dietro i suoi silenzi. Quanto non si possa mai pienamente arrivare a conoscere l'altro. Quanto di falso ci possa essere in un atteggiamento o in un sentimento manifesto.
> 
> Nella vita, forse, siamo tutti un pò doppi. Ma c'è chi è più doppio di un altro.
> Al momento, dopo il tradimento subito, sono doppia anche io. Spero che sia una fase temporanea e che sia capitato a tutti di non riuscire a capire da subito cosa farne del traditore.
> ...


Subire o operare un tradimento è come perdere la verginità.
E' preferibile perderla in gioventù: ti riprendi in fretta e c'è più tempo per diventare forti e per rifarsi....


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Subire o operare un tradimento è come perdere *la verginità.*
> E' preferibile perderla in gioventù: ti riprendi in fretta e c'è più tempo per diventare forti e per rifarsi....


... piu' che la verginita' e' l'Innocenza che si perde  .


----------



## Amoremio (5 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... piu' che la verginita' e' l'Innocenza che si perde  .


eh sì
che in un'ottica generale non sarebbe manco male
però è dura


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eh sì
> che in un'ottica generale non sarebbe manco male
> *però è dura*


E' brutale in quel modo  .


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' brutale in quel modo  .


Eh, si.... Il modo bisognerebbe sceglierlo.
"Caro, come vuoi essere cornificato ? Dimmi pure che provvedo...."


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Eh, si.... Il modo bisognerebbe sceglierlo.
> "Caro, come vuoi essere cornificato ? Dimmi pure che provvedo...."



L'innocenza la perdono entrambi ... c'e' poco da sfottere :singleeye: .


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'innocenza la perdono entrambi ... c'e' poco da sfottere :singleeye: .


 
Ma certo.... e poi sfottevo anche me stesso....


----------



## Margherita84 (5 Novembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la stessa persona può scoprirsi capace o incapace di perdono in conseguenza di molteplici variabili, che si sovrappongono al sostrato caratteriale e di convinzioni: la storia che sta vivendo, l'interpretazione che ne da, il sentimento presente, il previssuto
> chi una volta ha perdonato, potrebbe non essere in grado di farlo in un'altra circostanza, in un'altra storia
> chi non ha potuto perdonare una volta, potrebbe scoprirsi inaspettate doti di perdono un'altra


Secondo me è vero ciò che disse qualcuno di molto più saggio di me.
_Si perdona finché si ama_.
Almeno per quanto mi riguarda è così.
Arrivati a un certo punto, l'amore si prosciuga. E allora il gioco non vale più la candela.
Ma finchè valeva, almeno finchè ero innamorata, col senno di poi mi rendo conto che mi sono fatta trattare nel peggiore dei modi.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Secondo me è vero ciò che disse qualcuno di molto più saggio di me.
> _Si perdona finché si ama_.
> Almeno per quanto mi riguarda è così.
> Arrivati a un certo punto, l'amore si prosciuga. E allora il gioco non vale più la candela.
> Ma finchè valeva, almeno finchè ero innamorata, col senno di poi mi rendo conto che mi sono fatta trattare nel peggiore dei modi.


Direi che si perdona finchè si ha il prosciutto sugli occhi...... oppure finchè si ritiene di salvare il tornaconto, nonostante le ferite.


----------



## Alispezzate (5 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Scrivo prima di leggere tutto quanto.
> 
> Dopo mesi di lettura di questo forum, mi sto facendo l'idea che ci sono persone che sono in grado di passare sopra a un tradimento, e persone che non lo sono.
> Ci sono persone per le quali un tradimento è talmente al di là del proprio concetto di fiducia, rispetto, lealtà, che non potranno mai perdonarlo, nè accettarlo.
> ...



Beh... ti sbagli. Ho perdonato questa persona tante volte per tante cose che mi hanno fatto soffrire anche in passato e questo forse è la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso. Se non sapessi perdonare non starei ancora a perderci tempo con questa  persona... e invece sto provando di nuovo ad aggiustare tutto quanto.  Sto di nuovo tendando di provare a fidarmi. Insomma... ho lasciato la porta aperta, nonostante tutti questi miei dubbi. E io credo che questo sia già un buon inizio...ora sta a lui dimostrarmi di essere diventato una persona matura. Proprio perchè non riesco piu a perdonare senza ricevere qualcosa in cambio. Basta solo dare, ora voglio avere di più.


----------



## Margherita84 (5 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Direi che si perdona finchè si ha il prosciutto sugli occhi...... oppure finchè si ritiene di salvare il tornaconto, nonostante le ferite.


Beh, senza fette di prosciutto sugli occhi che innamorati si è?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Beh, senza fette di prosciutto sugli occhi che innamorati si è?


Hai ragione anche tu...


----------



## Alispezzate (5 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Secondo me è vero ciò che disse qualcuno di molto più saggio di me.
> *Si perdona finché si ama.*
> Almeno per quanto mi riguarda è così.
> Arrivati a un certo punto, l'amore si prosciuga. E allora il gioco non vale più la candela.
> Ma finchè valeva, almeno finchè ero innamorata, col senno di poi mi rendo conto che mi sono fatta trattare nel peggiore dei modi.


E' proprio così... qui non c'entrano doti particolari, il perdono viene se ami ancora. Se l'amore riesce a sopravvivere... si va avanti. Ma deve sopravvivere. La persona che tradisce cambia volto agli occhi del tradito. Diventa un'altra persona: io ho visto il mio ragazzo passare dall'eroe che popolava i miei sogni al viscido pezzo di merda che si è sbattuto una poveraccia. Uno shock. E a quel punto, l'amore può non sopravvivere... potrebbe se la persona, ormai rivelatasi per quello che è, mostra di saper cambiare, di voler cambiare... ma non è detto. Al momento della scoperta, si rompe qualcosa e niente torna più come prima. Anche perdonando, non sarà piu niente come prima.


----------



## Margherita84 (5 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Beh... ti sbagli. Ho perdonato questa persona tante volte per tante cose che mi hanno fatto soffrire anche in passato e questo forse è la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso. Se non sapessi perdonare non starei ancora a perderci tempo con questa  persona... e invece sto provando di nuovo ad aggiustare tutto quanto.  Sto di nuovo tendando di provare a fidarmi. Insomma... ho lasciato la porta aperta, nonostante tutti questi miei dubbi. E io credo che questo sia già un buon inizio...ora sta a lui dimostrarmi di essere diventato una persona matura. Proprio perchè non riesco piu a perdonare senza ricevere qualcosa in cambio. Basta solo dare, ora voglio avere di più.


Sì, Ali.
Però per me il tradimento - e per me non è stato nemmeno un vero e proprio tradimento, ma l'ho vissuto come tale: mi ha lasciata, ha fatto i suoi comodi e poi è tornato indietro -è più grave di tutto il resto che si può perdonare. Violenze fisiche a parte.

Avrei perdonato molte altre gocce e forse il vaso non sarebbe traboccato mai. Il fatto di sapere che è stato come un'altra mi accorgo a mente fredda che è al di là della mia capaicità di sopportazione. Non ci posso fare nulla. E' un riflesso istintivo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> E' proprio così... qui non c'entrano doti particolari, il* perdon*o viene se ami ancora. Se l'*amore* riesce a sopravvivere... si va avanti. Ma deve sopravvivere. La persona che tradisce cambia volto agli occhi del tradito. Diventa un'altra persona: io ho visto il mio ragazzo passare dall'eroe che popolava i miei sogni al viscido pezzo di merda che si è sbattuto una poveraccia. Uno shock. E a quel punto, l'amore può non sopravvivere... potrebbe se la persona, ormai rivelatasi per quello che è, mostra di saper cambiare, di voler cambiare... ma non è detto. Al momento della scoperta, si rompe qualcosa e niente torna più come prima. Anche perdonando, non sarà piu niente come prima.


Amore...perdono....non so se vi rendete conto che confrontandoci con simili concetti siamo tutti delle m****!

Resto basita di fronte al fatto che , in molti casi, nemmeno la nuda e cruda realtà toglie le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi.

Quelle fette che non impedivano di vedere una  persona per ciò che è veramente, ma la VITA per ciò che è veramente.


----------



## Amarax (5 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Amore...perdono....non so se vi rendete conto che confrontandoci con simili concetti siamo tutti delle m****!
> 
> Resto basita di fronte al fatto che , in molti casi, nemmeno la nuda e cruda realtà toglie le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi.
> 
> *Quelle fette che non impedivano di vedere *una  persona per ciò che è veramente, ma l*a VITA per ciò che è veramente*.


Io devo quotarti. Assolutammente giusto quello che dici.

Credo che questo dipenda dal carattere di ognuno. C'è il sognatore, il realista...
Ovunque e per ogni situazione ci sono 2 possibilità 2 reazioni possibili.
Io da perfetta sognatrice-affabulatrice...imperterrita sogno. E sono destinata a "mancare" di gioia. Non dico più soffrire.

Errore di scelta manifestatosi nella sua enormità dopo una vita.

:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io devo quotarti. Assolutammente giusto quello che dici.
> 
> Credo che questo dipenda dal carattere di ognuno. C'è il sognatore, il realista...
> Ovunque e per ogni situazione ci sono 2 possibilità 2 reazioni possibili.
> ...


Credi, Ama.....

io non sogno più...e anch'io manco di gioia.

Però ho capito che è così, non mi illudo più.

Forse ho letto troppo Montale quand'ero alle medie.  
Troppo Montale e troppo Leopardi.

Così mi sento "come l'osso di seppia sballottato dalle ondate svanire a poco a poco....."

(ma come dicevi tu, esistono sempre 2 possibilità: quindi, per qualcuno, me la sto raccontando :carneval


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io devo quotarti. Assolutammente giusto quello che dici.
> 
> Credo che questo dipenda dal carattere di ognuno. C'è il sognatore, il realista...
> Ovunque e per ogni situazione ci sono 2 possibilità 2 reazioni possibili.
> ...


Sai, Ama, io credo che la scelta tra le due opzioni dipenda da tre aspetti caratteriali di fondo:
- la capacità di accettare di essere talvolta legittimamente egoisti (alcune persone lo ritengono obbrobrioso e immorale)
- la curiosità verso gli altri
- un pizzico di superficialità "intelligente" (ossia quella consapevole,  quella che chiamano "l'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere")

Da dove arrivino questi tratti caratteriali non lo so, sarebbe un bell'argomento di discussione.....


----------



## Margherita84 (5 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Amore...perdono....non so se vi rendete conto che confrontandoci con simili concetti siamo tutti delle m****!
> 
> Resto basita di fronte al fatto che , in molti casi, nemmeno la nuda e cruda realtà toglie le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi.
> 
> Quelle fette che non impedivano di vedere una  persona per ciò che è veramente, ma la VITA per ciò che è veramente.


Cioè tradire è naturale?
Magari la fine dell'amore è naturale. Tradire non lo è.

Dire "tradisco ma è la vita".... sì, mi sembra raccontarsela.
C'è sempre una scelta, Chiara.


----------



## Amarax (5 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Cioè tradire è naturale?
> Magari la fine dell'amore è naturale. Tradire non lo è.
> 
> Dire "tradisco ma è la vita".... sì, mi sembra raccontarsela.
> C'è sempre una scelta, Chiara.




A volte si sceglie quello che fa _meno_ male


----------



## Amarax (5 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Sai, Ama, io credo che la scelta tra le due opzioni dipenda da tre aspetti caratteriali di fondo:
> - la capacità di accettare di essere talvolta legittimamente egoisti (alcune persone lo ritengono obbrobrioso e immorale)
> - la curiosità verso gli altri
> - un pizzico di superficialità "intelligente" (ossia quella consapevole,  quella che chiamano "l'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere")
> ...


Dei tre aspetti non capisco il secondo.

Da dove arrivano i tratti del carattere?
Parliamo di filosofia? Mi pace molto


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> A volte si sceglie quello che fa _meno_ male


Sì Ama ma bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di andare oltre per non finire nelle sabbie mobili. Forse.


----------



## Amarax (5 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Credi, Ama.....
> 
> io non sogno più...e anch'io manco di gioia.
> 
> ...



Ci sarà un perchè alla tua opzione. Come c'è per la mia ...

Io dico che mi ha rovinato Piccole donne :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (5 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Sì Ama ma bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di andare oltre per non finire nelle sabbie mobili. Forse.



O la forza per tirarsene fuori.


----------



## Margherita84 (5 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> A volte si sceglie quello che fa _meno_ male


Mh.
Quella che fa meno male _a chi_?


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> O la forza per tirarsene fuori.


Quella è dentro di noi. Basta decidere per se stessi e andare Ama. Il resto viene da sè :up:.


----------



## Margherita84 (5 Novembre 2010)

Scusate se vado di scarpe grosse e cervello fino.
Ma se tradire fosse pacificamente la soluzione migliore per entrambi, perchè teerla nascosta?
Chi tradisce e tiene nascosto lo fa perchè sa che per l'altra persnona _non_ è la soluzione che fa meno male. E' la soluzione che fa meno male a chi tradisce.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Dei tre aspetti non capisco il secondo.
> 
> Da dove arrivano i tratti del carattere?
> Parliamo di filosofia? Mi pace molto


Il secondo è il più semplice dei tre. Per curiosità verso gli altri intendo l'istintiva inclinazione, o attrazione se preferisci, verso la scoperta del mondo interiore degli altri. 
Certo, è anche questione di età, oggi sono molto meno incline che in passato....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Scusate se vado di scarpe grosse e cervello fino.
> Ma se tradire fosse pacificamente la soluzione migliore per entrambi, perchè teerla nascosta?
> Chi tradisce e tiene nascosto lo fa perchè sa che per l'altra persnona _non_ è la soluzione che fa meno male. E' la soluzione che fa meno male a chi tradisce.


E ti sembra poco, in questa valle di lacrime, trovare qualcosa che ti fa vivere meno male?


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E ti sembra poco, in questa valle di lacrime, trovare qualcosa che ti fa vivere meno male?


Ma perchè non vivere BENE invece di accontentarsi di vivere alla meno peggio?


----------



## Amarax (5 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Scusate se vado di scarpe grosse e cervello fino.
> Ma se tradire fosse pacificamente la soluzione migliore per entrambi, perchè teerla nascosta?
> Chi tradisce e tiene nascosto lo fa perchè sa che per l'altra persnona _non_ è la soluzione che fa meno male. *E' la soluzione che fa meno male a chi tradisce*.


Infatti...davanti alla scelta tradisco o no si sceglie di tradire perchè non si può fare a meno di un'altra persona, perchè si ha bisogno di quell'altra persona anche se non è giusto per il tradito.
Che poi...quanti traditi non allontanano il traditore per lo stesso motivo? Si sta male cmq...ma forse fa meno male restare ancora insieme. :unhappy:


----------



## Margherita84 (5 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ma perchè non vivere BENE invece di accontentarsi di vivere alla meno peggio?


Ohh...
Grazie!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Cioè tradire è naturale?
> Magari la fine dell'amore è naturale. Tradire non lo è.
> 
> Dire "tradisco ma è la vita".... sì, mi sembra raccontarsela.
> C'è sempre una scelta, Chiara.


Se per tradimento intendiamo (come è nell'intendimento del 95% delle persone) quello sessuale...allora ti posso garantire che è la cosa più naturale del mondo.

Comunque sì, c'è sempre una scelta.

Io non giudico chi sceglie di non tradire, ci mancherebbe.
Mi limito a constatare che, a livello pratico,
a volte non è l'opzione migliore.


----------



## Amarax (5 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Quella è dentro di noi. Basta decidere per se stessi e andare Ama. Il resto viene da sè :up:.



Se sei sola e la decisione coinvolge solo te stessa, sì. A volte non si ha la forza di affrontare gli "altri" problemi. Sei sfiancata dal tuo e non ce la fai a fronteggiare tutto il resto.


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se per tradimento intendiamo (come è nell'intendimento del 95% delle persone) quello sessuale...allora ti posso garantire che* è la cosa più naturale del mondo*.


Ma davvero? Mi spieghi come si fa? Io senza amore non ce la fo. Sarò limitata io .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Sai, Ama, io credo che la scelta tra le due opzioni dipenda da tre aspetti caratteriali di fondo:
> - la capacità di accettare di essere talvolta legittimamente egoisti (alcune persone lo ritengono obbrobrioso e immorale)
> - la curiosità verso gli altri
> - un pizzico di superficialità "intelligente" (ossia quella consapevole,  quella che chiamano "l'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere")
> ...


In poche righe hai esemplificato quello che mi sembra di stare vivendo.....:up:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In poche righe hai esemplificato quello che mi sembra di stare vivendo.....:up:


Allora siamo in due...


----------



## Margherita84 (5 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E ti sembra poco, in questa valle di lacrime, trovare qualcosa che ti fa vivere meno male?


Gurada, ti sembrerò un'anima candida.
Ma se per far stare un pò meglio me devo far stare peggissimo un'altra persona non ci sto. Forse se tutti la piantassero di ragionare così, la valle di lacrime sarebbe un pò più asciutta.

E non prendermi per una moralista. Il problema non è scoparsi il mondo. Il problema è ingannare qualcuno (che, pensi che la valle di lacrime non ci sia anche per gli altri? eppure la gente fa scelte diverse).
Coppia aperta? Mi puo anche andar bene. Carte scoperte e si gioca alla pari. Se mi va.

Se no, è uno scaricare il problema sugli altri. "Lo faccio perchè la vita è dura". E che cazzo, io son qua a pettinar bambole, invece?


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> non prendermi per una moralista. Il problema non è scoparsi il mondo. Il problema è ingannare qualcuno (che, pensi che la valle di lacrime non ci sia anche per gli altri? eppure la gente fa scelte diverse).
> *Coppia aperta? Mi puà anche andar bene. Carte scoperte e si gioca alla pari.*
> 
> Se no, è uno scaricare il problema sugli altri. "Lo faccio perchè la vita è dure". E che cazzo, io son qua a pettinar bambole, invece?


:up:


----------



## Amarax (5 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Il secondo è il più semplice dei tre. Per curiosità verso gli altri *intendo l'istintiva inclinazione, o attrazione se preferisci, verso la scoperta del mondo interiore degli altri. *
> Certo, è anche questione di età, oggi sono molto meno incline che in passato....


 Bè...da qui ad andare a letto con qualcuno per scoprire gli altri...:carneval:


ne corre :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Bè...da qui ad andare a letto con qualcuno per scoprire gli altri...:carneval:
> 
> 
> ne corre :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Margherita84 (5 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Bè...da qui ad andare a letto con qualcuno per scoprire gli altri...:carneval:
> 
> 
> ne corre :rotfl::rotfl:


Beh, ammetterai che andare a letto coperti è molto più scomodo... :singleeye:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Gurada, ti sembrerò un'anima candida.
> Ma se per far stare un pò meglio me devo far stare peggissimo un'altra persona non ci sto. Forse se tutti la piantassero di ragionare così, la valle di lacrime sarebbe un pò più asciutta.
> 
> E non prendermi per una moralista. Il problema non è scoparsi il mondo. Il problema è ingannare qualcuno (che, pensi che la valle di lacrime non ci sia anche per gli altri? eppure la gente fa scelte diverse).
> ...


Cara Maggie, arriva un momento nella vita in cui si decide di saltare il fosso a piè pari,  si decide che è ora di cominciare a pensare a se stessi.
E' solo questione di tempo, di forza, di pazienza.... perchè uno lo vede, ad un certo punto, che la vita va da una parte e le idealizzazioni dall'altra.
A quel punto è solo questione di opportunità, o, se preferisci, del caso....


----------



## Margherita84 (5 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Cara Maggie, arriva un momento nella vita in cui decidi di saltare il fosso a piè pari, e che è ora di cominciare a pensare a se stessi.
> E' solo questione di tempo, forza, pazienza.... perchè uno lo vede, ad un certo punto, che la vita va da una parte e le idealizzazioni dall'altra.
> A quel punto è solo questione di opportunità, e del caso....


Infatti, io a me stessa ci penso. 
E ho deciso di tranciare un rapporto.
L'amore idealizzato l'ho messo nel cassetto mesi fa. Ci sono arrivata ma un pò tardi, ma ci sono arrivata.

Credo ci sia però una differenza tra essere sanamente egoisti ed essere egoisti e basta.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Bè...da qui ad andare a letto con qualcuno per scoprire gli altri...:carneval:
> 
> 
> ne corre :rotfl::rotfl:


Questo lo hai detto tu, non io.... 

Come mai ?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Infatti, io a me stessa ci penso.
> E ho deciso di tranciare un rapporto.
> L'amore idealizzato l'ho messo nel cassetto mesi fa. Ci sono arrivata ma un pò tardi, ma ci sono arrivata.
> 
> Credo ci sia però una differenza tra essere sanamente egoisti ed essere egoisti e basta.


No, la differenza è tra "sanamente" egoisti e "patologicamente" egoisti


----------



## Amarax (5 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Beh, ammetterai che andare a letto coperti è molto più scomodo... :singleeye:


...sì, penso di sì.
:carneval:  Ma vuoi mettere l'impegno a scoprirsi ...che soddisfazione???


----------



## Margherita84 (5 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> No, la differenza è tra "sanamente" egoisti e "patologicamente" egoisti


...me ne sono accorta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Gurada, ti sembrerò un'anima candida.
> Ma se per far stare un pò meglio me devo far stare peggissimo un'altra persona non ci sto. Forse se tutti la piantassero di ragionare così, la valle di lacrime sarebbe un pò più asciutta.
> 
> E non prendermi per una moralista. Il problema non è scoparsi il mondo. Il problema è ingannare qualcuno (che, pensi che la valle di lacrime non ci sia anche per gli altri? eppure la gente fa scelte diverse).
> ...



Ma no, tesoro...non partire in quarta..non ho mica detto che tradisco perchè la vita è dura. Non vorrei essere fraintesa.
La vita è la vita, non puoi andarci contro.

Quando ti trovi davanti alle cosidette "prove" emerge la tua indole, ma si evidenzia anche ciò che tu desideri in quel momento.
Non è detto che rifiutare di mettersi in gioco, proprio in quei momenti critici, aderendo a principi che, per quanto nostri, non si sa mai quanto lo siano veramente risulti alla fine la cosa migliore per noi.

Perchè alla fine siamo noi che viviamo: la nostra vita non viene a vivercela nessuno!
Non gli altri per cui ci sacrifichiamo e ai quali non vogliamo fare male...

Ma l'hai letto Goethe?
E' inevitabile che quando ci muoviamo qualcuno soffra, fosse anche la povera formica schiacciata inavvertitamente dal nostro piede...


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' inevitabile che quando ci muoviamo qualcuno soffra, fosse anche la povera formica schiacciata inavvertitamente dal nostro piede...


E se la povera formica alzasse la testa e dicesse ehi tu che stai facendo? Lontana da me... che faresti?


----------



## Amarax (5 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Gurada, ti sembrerò un'anima candida.
> Ma se per far stare un pò meglio me devo far stare peggissimo un'altra persona non ci sto. Forse se tutti la piantassero di ragionare così, la valle di lacrime sarebbe un pò più asciutta.
> 
> E non prendermi per una moralista. Il problema non è scoparsi il mondo. Il problema è ingannare qualcuno (che, pensi che la valle di lacrime non ci sia anche per gli altri? eppure la gente fa scelte diverse).
> ...


Margi , guarda che non tutti stanno malissimo.
Dipende da che tipo di rapporto c'è, dalle persone che sono coinvolte e da che  che tipo di sentimento c'è alla base .

Io da perfetta donna del sud ti dico che apprezzo molto chi riesce a non far trapelare nulla. Doppia vita, ok. Io non ci riuscirei, ok...ma caxxo...per il tradito che fortuna!!!:unhappy:


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Margi , guarda che non tutti stanno malissimo.
> Dipende da che tipo di rapporto c'è, dalle persone che sono coinvolte e da che che tipo di sentimento c'è alla base .
> 
> *Io da perfetta donna del sud ti dico che apprezzo molto chi riesce a non far trapelare nulla. Doppia vita, ok. Io non ci riuscirei, ok...ma caxxo...per il tradito che fortuna!!!*:unhappy:


Ama da perfetta donna del Sud o da come gli uomini del Sud ( e mica solo del Sud) hanno abituato da secoli le donne ad essere?


----------



## Margherita84 (5 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma no, tesoro...non partire in quarta..non ho mica detto che tradisco perchè la vita è dura. Non vorrei essere fraintesa.
> La vita è la vita, non puoi andarci contro.
> 
> Quando ti trovi davanti alle cosidette "prove" emerge la tua indole, ma si evidenzia anche ciò che tu desideri in quel momento.
> ...


Ma certo.
E' inevitabile che qualcuno soffra.
Il problema, secondo me, è dare agli altri la possibilità di scegliere.
E non ingannare.

Poi ciascuno la sfanga come può.


----------



## Amarax (5 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ama da perfetta donna del Sud o da come gli uomini del Sud ( e mica solo del Sud) hanno abituato da secoli le donne ad essere?



...la 2


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...la 2


Ecco, forse è arrivato il tempo di dire BASTA, non trovi? Mi hai fatto ricordare un episodio Ama, io che intervengo in una discussione famigliare, donna del Sud che discute col marito, e il mio compagno di allora che mi dice... ehi che vuoi fare, la rivoluzione? Sì sì :carneval:.


----------



## Amarax (5 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ecco, forse è arrivato il tempo di dire BASTA, non trovi? Mi hai fatto ricordare un episodio Ama, io che intervengo in una discussione famigliare, donna del Sud che discute col marito, e il mio compagno di allora che mi dice... ehi che vuoi fare, la rivoluzione? Sì sì :carneval:.




Bè il mio uomo del sud non  fa eccezione :unhappy:


a proposito di una mia inverosimile vendetta mi disse che se lo avessi fatto io mi spezzava le gambe :unhappy:


...da allora la tentazione  mi è venuta :diavoletto:


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Bè il mio uomo del sud non fa eccezione :unhappy:
> 
> 
> a proposito di una mia inverosimile vendetta mi disse che se lo avessi fatto io mi spezzava le gambe :unhappy:
> ...


Beh allora che aspetti :mexican:. Sai è tipico dei traditori (soprattutto dei seriali) pensare che tutto il resto del mondo sia esattamente come loro, forse è semplicemente un modo per scaricare il senso di colpa.


----------



## Amarax (5 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Beh allora che aspetti :mexican:. Sai è tipico dei traditori (soprattutto dei seriali) pensare che tutto il resto del mondo sia esattamente come loro, forse è semplicemente un modo per scaricare il senso di colpa.




ci ho pensato ...non fa per me .  o non era l'uomo giusto


----------



## Margherita84 (6 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Bè il mio uomo del sud non  fa eccezione :unhappy:
> 
> *a proposito di una mia inverosimile vendetta mi disse che se lo avessi fatto io mi spezzava le gambe* :unhappy:
> 
> ...da allora la tentazione  mi è venuta :diavoletto:


Ah, pero!
Scusa, e con che giustificazione?


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ah, pero!
> Scusa, e con che giustificazione?



Ma lui non si giustifica...lui è lui ed io sono io.
:unhappy:
La spiegazione è tutta lì.
Io sono la donna giusta per lui.
Io sono la moglie, la madre dei suoi figli.
Io dovevo capire che lui aveva bisogno di lei...
che lui me non mi lasciava...
fiorellino mio, roba da sbattersi davvero in faccia ad un muro.
Non so come...o meglio sì. L'ultima stronzata da asilo infantile mi ha spalancato gli occhi. Che poi sto ancora qui con lui...ma, per me, con distacco...non c'è niente di quello di prima. Nè controlli nè stress se non torna.
Ma che mi frega?
Certo se lo becco ORA non ha più scampo.

scusate l'ot


----------



## Margherita84 (6 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ma lui non si giustifica...lui è lui ed io sono io.
> :unhappy:
> La spiegazione è tutta lì.
> Io sono la donna giusta per lui.
> ...



Scusa, ma è davvero troppo troppo fuori dalla mia concezione...
Mi avesse detto una cosa del genere il mio, gliele avrei spezzate io, le gambine. :mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma *è davvero troppo troppo fuori dalla mia concezione.*..
> Mi avesse detto una cosa del genere il mio, gliele avrei spezzate io, le gambine. :mrgreen:




Sei del nord?


----------



## Margherita84 (6 Novembre 2010)

Milano...
Si vede così tanto? :mexican:

No, ma dai, a parte gli scherzi.
Nord o sud, uno magari queste cose per background culturale le pensa anche.

....però se è furbo quantomeno sta zitto!


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Milano...
> Si vede così tanto? :mexican:
> 
> No, ma dai, a parte gli scherzi.
> ...


Lui???
magari fosse stato zitto...
invece...blablabla.
E poi ha taciuto cose che avrebbe dovuto dire.
Per la serie 
come fa/fa...sbaglia :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alispezzate (6 Novembre 2010)

Io davvero inizio a credere che gli uomini che restano fedeli tutta la vita siano davvero rari come le mosche bianche... 

Oggi girando su internet ho trovato le foto dell'amante: si fotografa le tette, le cosce... cioè...ma con che caz*** di battona è andato??? Io davvero, devo smetterla di guardarci, altrimenti finisce che divento matta... scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Io davvero inizio a credere che gli uomini che restano fedeli tutta la vita siano davvero rari come le mosche bianche...
> 
> Oggi girando su internet ho trovato* le foto dell'amante:* si fotografa le tette, le cosce... cioè...ma con che caz*** di battona è andato??? Io davvero, devo smetterla di guardarci, altrimenti finisce che divento matta... scusate lo sfogo.


wow...trovi in rete le foto dell'amante di tuo marito???


----------



## Alispezzate (6 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> wow...trovi in rete le foto dell'amante di tuo marito???


Beh, non siamo sposati... comunque la tipa è su facebook e ci sono le sue foto. Amante...ex amante speriamo. se no davvero mi metto a spezzare le gambe anche io. :up:


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Beh, non siamo sposati... comunque la tipa è su facebook e ci sono le sue foto. Amante...ex amante speriamo. se no davvero *mi metto a spezzare le gambe anche io.* :up:




bene...quando c' vò c' vò....


----------



## Margherita84 (6 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> wow...trovi in rete le foto dell'amante di tuo marito???


Spero per Ali che non sei lo sia sposato nel frattempo... 

Almeno lei ha dovuto cercarla. L'ultima fiamma del mio, quando ha saputo che lo vedevo ancora, si è premurata di risalire al mio indirizzo e-mail per rendermi partecipe dei particolari intimi del loro rapporto.
Io piuttosto che fare una roba del genere mi sarei tagliata un braccio.

E non è una ragazzina in preda agli sbalzi ormonali, nè una quarantenne delusa che voleva metter su famiglia. Ha 24 anni, adulta e vaccinata e se ne già trovata un altro, ma ha voluto lasciarmi il regalino. Sta messa bene.


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Spero per Ali che non sei lo sia sposato nel frattempo...
> 
> Almeno lei ha dovuto cercarla. *L'ultima fiamma del mio, quando ha saputo che lo vedevo ancora, si è premurata di risalire al mio indirizzo e-mail per rendermi partecipe dei particolari intimi del loro rapporto*.
> Io piuttosto che fare una roba del genere mi sarei tagliata un braccio.
> ...




Questa è una stronza DOC


----------



## Margherita84 (6 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Questa è una stronza DOC


Naaa...
Perchè?
Anzi, lei sostiene di averlo fatto "per il mio bene".  :carneval:


----------



## Alispezzate (6 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Spero per Ali che non sei lo sia sposato nel frattempo...
> 
> *Almeno lei ha dovuto cercarla. *L'ultima fiamma del mio, quando ha saputo che lo vedevo ancora, si è premurata di risalire al mio indirizzo e-mail per rendermi partecipe dei particolari intimi del loro rapporto.
> Io piuttosto che fare una roba del genere mi sarei tagliata un braccio.


E no... a me ha telefonato il ragazzo (ormai ex) di lei. E mi ha spiattellato tutto. La data, quando, dove e come.  Mi ha telefonato sul cellulare, chiamando addirittura dove lavoravo per farsi dare il numero. Una vera violazione della privacy...In sdeguito, spulciando le conversazioni di lui su facebook - quelle che riguardavano travian - ho intuito la persona. Poi ho chiesto conferma a lui e chiesto al ragazzo di lei il numero de sta qua. E ci ho parlato. 



Margherita84 ha detto:


> E non è una ragazzina in preda agli sbalzi ormonali, nè una quarantenne delusa che voleva metter su famiglia. Ha 24 anni, adulta e vaccinata e *se ne già trovata un altro*, ma ha voluto lasciarmi il regalino. *Sta messa bene*.


Direi che una tipa piuttosto attiva. Spero solo che la nuova vittima non sia un altro già impegnato...


----------



## Alispezzate (6 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Naaa...
> Perchè?
> *Anzi, lei sostiene di averlo fatto "per il mio bene". * :carneval:


E' quello che mi ha detto il ragazzo di lei.


----------



## Margherita84 (6 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Io davvero inizio a credere che gli uomini che restano fedeli tutta la vita siano davvero rari come le mosche bianche...
> 
> Oggi girando su internet ho trovato le foto dell'amante: si fotografa le tette, le cosce... cioè...ma con che caz*** di battona è andato??? Io davvero, devo smetterla di guardarci, altrimenti finisce che divento matta... scusate lo sfogo.


Ali, 
ma che la guardi a fare?
Una che mette in bella mostra le sue tette su facebook è una poveraccia.
Prendi atto della cosa e tira dritto. 
Se no veramente vai ai matti....

Anche il mio se ne è scelta una (almeno la prima) il contrario di quello che sono io. Tamarrissima.
Con la ricrescita lunga così, le unghie finte e anche un discutibile senso dell'igiene personale. Il confronto mi ha indignata alquanto.
Almeno la seconda è una bella ragazza. Peccato che sia pazza.

Ma non si può avere tutto.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Margherita84 (6 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Direi che una tipa piuttosto attiva. Spero solo che la nuova vittima non sia un altro già impegnato...


No. Non ha fatto in tempo ad impegnarsi.
Se l'è scelto minorenne. 
Quasi quasi, mo' che mi ci fai pensare, fo una soffiatina alla madre del toy-boy. 
Per il loro bene, beninteso.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Margherita84 (6 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> E' quello che mi ha detto il ragazzo di lei.


Sì, Ali.
Odioso e stupido.
Ma pensa se fosse stata direttamente lei, a chiamarti "per il tuo bene".


----------



## Alispezzate (6 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> No. Non ha fatto in tempo ad impegnarsi.
> Se l'è scelto minorenne.
> Quasi quasi, mo' che mi ci fai pensare, fo una soffiatina alla madre del toy-boy.
> *Per il loro bene, beninteso.*
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:up:


----------



## Alispezzate (6 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Sì, Ali.
> Odioso e stupido.
> Ma pensa se fosse stata direttamente lei, a chiamarti "per il tuo bene".


Guarda a lei non gliene fregava proprio niente. Anzi, quando l'ho chiamata, mi incoraggiava a riprendermelo:  "Lui ci tiene molto a te, se tornate insieme _*sarete più uniti di prima!!!!"*_ ( :rotfl: ) "E' un peccato buttar via tutto per uno sbaglio, lui mi parlava bene di te (!!!!!!!!!) dagli una possibilità!!!"


----------



## Margherita84 (6 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Guarda a lei non gliene fregava proprio niente. Anzi, quando l'ho chiamata, mi incoraggiava a riprendermelo:  "Lui ci tiene molto a te, se tornate insieme _*sarete più uniti di prima!!!!"*_ ( :rotfl: ) "E' un peccato buttar via tutto per uno sbaglio, lui mi parlava bene di te (!!!!!!!!!) dagli una possibilità!!!"


?!?!?


----------



## Alispezzate (6 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> ?!?!?


Si, sembraun pò assurdo...ma è così! :unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2010)

e io ... hips ... che pensavo ... burp ... di essere strambo ... hips! :mrgreen:


----------



## Margherita84 (6 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Guarda a lei non gliene fregava proprio niente. Anzi, quando l'ho chiamata, mi incoraggiava a riprendermelo:  "Lui ci tiene molto a te, se tornate insieme _*sarete più uniti di prima!!!!"*_ ( :rotfl: ) "E' un peccato buttar via tutto per uno sbaglio, lui mi parlava bene di te (!!!!!!!!!) dagli una possibilità!!!"


Brrr...
Io non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di parlarci.

Quindi anche lei era fidanzata e la cosa sarebbe stata una "piacevole parentesi" se non fosse che il ragazzo l'ha beccata e ha spiattellato? 

Immagini dopo il gentile invito di lei la voglia ncor più tremenda che avevi di riprendertelo... :unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Guarda a lei non gliene fregava proprio niente. Anzi, quando l'ho chiamata, mi incoraggiava a riprendermelo:  "Lui ci tiene molto a te, se tornate insieme _*sarete più uniti di prima!!!!"*_ ( :rotfl: ) "E' un peccato buttar via tutto per uno sbaglio, lui mi parlava bene di te (!!!!!!!!!) dagli una possibilità!!!"


:unhappy:

ma gli auguri più schifosi li ho avuti io.
Mi disse:
auguro a te quello che tu auguri a me.
Si voleva parare il culo...
temeva le mandassi bestiemme.
Io.
ma che stronza.

Un ex-aequo di tutto rispetto :unhappy:


----------



## Alispezzate (7 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Brrr...
> Io non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di parlarci.
> 
> Quindi anche lei era fidanzata e la cosa sarebbe stata una "piacevole parentesi" se non fosse che il ragazzo l'ha beccata e ha spiattellato?
> ...



Già... che schifo. Adesso comunque siamo agli sgoccioli... ieri ho fatto una sfuriata, alle 21.30 mi da bidone e mi dice che è troppo stanco per uscire. Cioè... vi sembra questa una persona che sta dando il max?


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Già... che schifo. Adesso comunque siamo agli sgoccioli... ieri ho fatto una sfuriata, alle 21.30 mi da bidone e mi dice che è troppo stanco per uscire. Cioè... *vi sembra questa una persona che sta dando il max?*


Vabbe' Ali  tu e' da un bel po che lo tieni sotto pressione  ... qualche volta passa ai consigli per gli acquisti: La pubblicita' (come fanno in TV durante i film ) ... poi quando vedi che si e' ripreso  riprendi la carica  .

:up:​


----------



## Margherita84 (7 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Già... che schifo. Adesso comunque siamo agli sgoccioli... ieri ho fatto una sfuriata, alle 21.30 mi da bidone e mi dice che è troppo stanco per uscire.* Cioè... vi sembra questa una persona che sta dando il max?*


ALi, può capitare di essere stanchi e scommetto che un anno fa avresti detto "povero caro, passo a trovarti" (come avrebbe fatto la fessa sottoscritta).
Invece mi sono accorta che nell'ultimo me se mi attaccavo a qualsiasi cosa.
Anche quando mi faceva le proposte più meravigliose mi veniva da dirgli: "ah, ecco, adesso me le fai, eh? e pensarci prima di piantarmi in asso?".


....sono diventata una stronza rancorosa. :unhappy:


----------



## minnie (8 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> ALi, può capitare di essere stanchi e scommetto che un anno fa avresti detto "povero caro, passo a trovarti" (come avrebbe fatto la fessa sottoscritta).
> Invece mi sono accorta che nell'ultimo me se mi attaccavo a qualsiasi cosa.
> Anche quando mi faceva le proposte più meravigliose mi veniva da dirgli: "ah, ecco, adesso me le fai, eh? e pensarci prima di piantarmi in asso?".
> 
> ...


 
Io mi sono accorta che prima cercavo in ogni modo di giustificare certi suoi atteggiamenti, comportamenti, frasi o se non riuscivo a giustificarli almeno li ignoravo. Ora invece cerco spasmodicamente in ogni cosa che fa (o non fa) che dice (o non dice) un buon motivo per dire "guarda che brutta persona è". Insomma, sono diventata ipercritica e anche quando fa qualcosa di bello io mi accorgo di pensare non più "guarda che carino" o almeno "guarda si dà da fare per rimediare il male che ha fatto" oppure "guarda vuole dimostrare che è pentito e ci tiene a noi". Ma penso "..chissà cosa c'è sotto" oppure "vediamo quanto dura questa volta" . 
Insomma.. non vedo e forse non VOGLIO vedere più nulla di buono, perchè ormai penso che quello che ricaverei sono solo dolori e delusioni...


----------



## Sabina (8 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Io mi sono accorta che prima cercavo in ogni modo di giustificare certi suoi atteggiamenti, comportamenti, frasi o se non riuscivo a giustificarli almeno li ignoravo. Ora invece cerco spasmodicamente in ogni cosa che fa (o non fa) che dice (o non dice) un buon motivo per dire "guarda che brutta persona è". Insomma, sono diventata ipercritica e anche quando fa qualcosa di bello io mi accorgo di pensare non più "guarda che carino" o almeno "guarda si dà da fare per rimediare il male che ha fatto" oppure "guarda vuole dimostrare che è pentito e ci tiene a noi". Ma penso "..chissà cosa c'è sotto" oppure "vediamo quanto dura questa volta" .
> Insomma.. non vedo e forse non VOGLIO vedere più nulla di buono, perchè ormai penso che quello che ricaverei sono solo dolori e delusioni...


E' una tua difesa... ti stai proteggendo. Certo sei ammirevole a stare accanto ad una persona così'. Mi fai sentire uno schifo.. mio marito e' buono, mi dimostra di amarmi, mi aiuta in casa e con i bimbi.... e io come lo ripago?
Con un marito come il tuo non so cosa farei?
Se tornassi indietro tu lo risceglieresti?


----------



## minnie (8 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' una tua difesa... ti stai proteggendo. Certo sei ammirevole a stare accanto ad una persona così'. Mi fai sentire uno schifo.. mio marito e' buono, mi dimostra di amarmi, mi aiuta in casa e con i bimbi.... e io come lo ripago?
> Con un marito come il tuo non so cosa farei?
> Se tornassi indietro tu lo risceglieresti?


Però sei consapevole. Questo ti rende migliore di altri. Non posso dirti che approvo quello che fai, ma posso capirlo. 
Quanto a me, no, non credo. Solo che a volte penso che se tornassi indietro e non lo scegliessi non avrei mio figlio oggi. 
Penso che se potessi tornare indietro tornerei a parecchi anni fa, quando mi ha convinto a rinunciare al mio bambino. Quello è stato il più grande errore della mia vita e non c'è giorno in cui non mi sento morire al pensiero di quel bambino, dal momento in cui mi sono svegliata dall'anestesia. 
Ma non si torna indietro purtroppo...


----------



## Sole (8 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Però sei consapevole. Questo ti rende migliore di altri.


Non credo che la consapevolezza renda migliori, anzi. Il cambiamento rende migliori. E il coraggio per affrontarlo.
Chiunque può riscattarsi, alla fine. Ma per farlo deve trovare la forza di percorrere, talvolta, la strada più scomoda. Sapendo che così l'esperienza serve davvero a qualcosa. Altrimenti è tutto sterile e molto egoistico.


----------



## disperata54 (8 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Io mi sono accorta che prima cercavo in ogni modo di giustificare certi suoi atteggiamenti, comportamenti, frasi o se non riuscivo a giustificarli almeno li ignoravo. Ora invece cerco spasmodicamente in ogni cosa che fa (o non fa) che dice (o non dice) un buon motivo per dire "guarda che brutta persona è". Insomma, sono diventata ipercritica e anche quando fa qualcosa di bello io mi accorgo di pensare non più "guarda che carino" o almeno "guarda si dà da fare per rimediare il male che ha fatto" oppure "guarda vuole dimostrare che è pentito e ci tiene a noi". Ma penso "..chissà cosa c'è sotto" oppure "vediamo quanto dura questa volta" .
> Insomma.. non vedo e forse non VOGLIO vedere più nulla di buono, perchè ormai penso che quello che ricaverei sono solo dolori e delusioni...


 non si vive piu' bene..........prima di sapere del tradimento veniva servito come si dice  come il prete all'altare quando serve la messa....e pretendeva  pure..........ora  chiede ....posso fare questo !!..posso prendere quello!! fa la vittima !!!!e quando si lascia andare a fare qualche complimento o sdolcinature sai cosa dice : io te le dico con il cuore  ma tu non mi credi!!!!!! e grazie dopo tutto quello che mi hai fatto posso mai credere alle tue stronzate??????????? e come te  penso come Toto ,:voglio vedere questo stupido dove vuole arrivare:mexican:


----------



## Sabina (8 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Però sei consapevole. Questo ti rende migliore di altri. Non posso dirti che approvo quello che fai, ma posso capirlo.
> Quanto a me, no, non credo. Solo che a volte penso che se tornassi indietro e non lo scegliessi non avrei mio figlio oggi.
> Penso che se potessi tornare indietro tornerei a parecchi anni fa, quando mi ha convinto a rinunciare al mio bambino. Quello è stato il più grande errore della mia vita e non c'è giorno in cui non mi sento morire al pensiero di quel bambino, dal momento in cui mi sono svegliata dall'anestesia.
> Ma non si torna indietro purtroppo...


Non sapevo... mi dispiace. Sarebbe stato il tuo secondo bambino? Penso sia un dolore che si porta dentro per tutta la vita.


----------



## Sabina (8 Novembre 2010)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo che la consapevolezza renda migliori, anzi. Il cambiamento rende migliori. E il coraggio per affrontarlo.
> Chiunque può riscattarsi, alla fine. Ma per farlo deve trovare la forza di percorrere, talvolta, la strada più scomoda. Sapendo che così l'esperienza serve davvero a qualcosa. Altrimenti è tutto sterile e molto egoistico.


Non penso ci sia un migliore. Io faccio un po' fatica a capire i traditori seriali.. sembra una cosa vuota fine a se stessa... una ricerca continua di qualcosa.
Ogni tradimento e' una storia a se, accomunata da un'insoddisfazione di fondo per la propria vita personale. Non tutti gli insoddisfatti tradiscono. Io non ho mai pensato di farlo. Sto vivendo una parte della vita con un'altra persona.. non e' solo una condivisione di momenti di sesso, e' molto di più. E' una cosa diversa da quella che mi da' mio marito e che non potrà mai darmi perche' lui e' diverso. Se potessi proseguire da sola penso che lo farei. Ma non posso. E adesso non riesco a riseppellire l'altra parte di me...
Sono egoista? Si... ma passo la maggior parte della mia giornata a dedicarmi agli altri, sia in famigli che per lavoro. Da anni! Sono stanca, ci sono anch'io. Posso fare altre cose? Le faccio. Questa persona mi fa stare bene, mi stimola, mi da' la carica...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non penso ci sia un migliore. Io faccio un po' fatica a capire i traditori seriali.. sembra una cosa vuota fine a se stessa... una ricerca continua di qualcosa.
> Ogni tradimento e' una storia a se, accomunata da un'insoddisfazione di fondo per la propria vita personale. Non tutti gli insoddisfatti tradiscono. Io non ho mai pensato di farlo. Sto vivendo una parte della vita con un'altra persona.. non e' solo una condivisione di momenti di sesso, e' molto di più. E' una cosa diversa da quella che mi da' mio marito e che non potrà mai darmi perche' lui e' diverso. Se potessi proseguire da sola penso che lo farei. Ma non posso. E adesso non riesco a riseppellire l'altra parte di me...
> Sono egoista? Si... ma passo la maggior parte della mia giornata a dedicarmi agli altri, sia in famigli che per lavoro. Da anni! Sono stanca, ci sono anch'io. Posso fare altre cose? Le faccio. Questa persona mi fa stare bene, mi stimola, mi da' la carica...


 
Quoto parola per parola:up:


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Però sei consapevole. Questo ti rende migliore di altri. Non posso dirti che approvo quello che fai, ma posso capirlo.
> Quanto a me, no, non credo. Solo che a volte penso che se tornassi indietro e non lo scegliessi non avrei mio figlio oggi.
> Penso che se potessi tornare indietro tornerei a parecchi anni fa, quando mi ha convinto a rinunciare al mio bambino. Quello è stato il più grande errore della mia vita e non c'è giorno in cui non mi sento morire al pensiero di quel bambino, dal momento in cui mi sono svegliata dall'anestesia.
> Ma non si torna indietro purtroppo...



La vita è strana davvero. Mette insieme persone così diverse che di più non si potrebbe.
Il dramma è che ci rimette proprio chi più ci credeva...è quello che fa più fatica a tornare ad essere sereno a vivere con gioia, gioia vera.
Minnie... ti capisco. Non so cosa dirti di più per farti capire che ti sono vicina.


----------



## Alispezzate (8 Novembre 2010)

Ieri è venuta a trovarmi una piccola speranza. Piccola ma sempre luminosa, scintillante. L'ho accolta, da tempo vedevo tutto nero.

Come scriveva minnie, sono diventata anche io ipercritica perciò non gliene passo una. Sabato non voleva uscire - per motivi anche plausibili - però io mi sono arrabbiata moltissimo. Inizio a piangere e la mattina seguente sto ancora peggio. Lui no, è normale come sempre: la discussione è un capitolo chiuso. Invece io ritiro fuori tutto, piango, piango tanto (ma perchè caxxo piangevo poi????) più piango e più mi viene da piangere al punto da volergli dire basta, vattene non ce la faccio piu. Una volta calmata - qualche telefonata piu tardi - Mi chiede se voglio uscire e io rispondo di no, date le mie condizioni da pazza esaurita. Mi infilo a letto.

Dopo un po mi richiama, era venuto a casa mia. Mi vesto, esco e salgo in macchina. A quel punto mi abbraccia fortissimo, talmente tanto che sembrava volesse dirmi :* "La barca trema, c'è la tempesta, ma siamo in due. Siamo in due."*. E' la prima volta che l'ho sentito così vicino. Sarà stata solo un impressione... Comunque, mi ha ridato... speranza.​


----------



## minnie (9 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non sapevo... mi dispiace. Sarebbe stato il tuo secondo bambino? Penso sia un dolore che si porta dentro per tutta la vita.


No, il primo. Sì, per tutta la vita. Sai? Lo sogno ancora. Nei miei sogni cresce e si fa grande. Nei miei sogni mi abbraccia. Quando mi sveglio penso a quell'abbraccio, e mi sento ancora peggio.
Sono consapevole che se non faccio certe scelte è anche per quello che è successo. Sono consapevole che sono eccessivamente attaccata a mio figlio anche perchè attraverso lui cerco di amarli entrambi.


----------



## cleo81 (9 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Ieri è venuta a trovarmi una piccola speranza. Piccola ma sempre luminosa, scintillante. L'ho accolta, da tempo vedevo tutto nero.
> 
> Come scriveva minnie, sono diventata anche io ipercritica perciò non gliene passo una. Sabato non voleva uscire - per motivi anche plausibili - però io mi sono arrabbiata moltissimo. Inizio a piangere e la mattina seguente sto ancora peggio. Lui no, è normale come sempre: la discussione è un capitolo chiuso. Invece io ritiro fuori tutto, piango, piango tanto (ma perchè caxxo piangevo poi????) più piango e più mi viene da piangere al punto da volergli dire basta, vattene non ce la faccio piu. Una volta calmata - qualche telefonata piu tardi - Mi chiede se voglio uscire e io rispondo di no, date le mie condizioni da pazza esaurita. Mi infilo a letto.
> 
> Dopo un po mi richiama, era venuto a casa mia. Mi vesto, esco e salgo in macchina. A quel punto mi abbraccia fortissimo, talmente tanto che sembrava volesse dirmi :* "La barca trema, c'è la tempesta, ma siamo in due. Siamo in due."*. E' la prima volta che l'ho sentito così vicino. Sarà stata solo un impressione... Comunque, mi ha ridato... speranza.​


Che bello.
E' il primo passo... ce la farete.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Beh... ti sbagli. Ho perdonato questa persona tante volte per tante cose che mi hanno fatto soffrire anche in passato e questo forse è la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso. Se non sapessi perdonare non starei ancora a perderci tempo con questa  persona... e invece sto provando di nuovo ad aggiustare tutto quanto.  Sto di nuovo tendando di provare a fidarmi. Insomma... ho lasciato la porta aperta, nonostante tutti questi miei dubbi. E io credo che questo sia già un buon inizio...ora sta a lui dimostrarmi di essere diventato una persona matura. Proprio perchè non riesco piu a perdonare senza ricevere qualcosa in cambio. Basta solo dare, ora voglio avere di più.



Scusami, non avevo mai pensato che tu non fossi in grado di perdonare in assoluto, non mi permetterei mai.
La mia domanda era sul perdonare un tradimento, e mi hai risposto.
Mi spiace se ti ho urtato


----------



## Alispezzate (9 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Scusami, non avevo mai pensato che tu non fossi in grado di perdonare in assoluto, non mi permetterei mai.
> La mia domanda era sul perdonare un tradimento, e mi hai risposto.
> Mi spiace se ti ho urtato


No, vabbè, nessun problema...non ci si conosce e ognuno giustamente dice la sua :up:


----------



## Margherita84 (18 Novembre 2010)

Ali, tutto a posto?
Ti abbraccio...


----------



## Lore279 (18 Novembre 2010)

Sono stata tradita anch'io. E lasciata. Lui, quello che, malgrado tutto, non riesco ancora a definire il mio EX marito, vive con l'altra da qualche mese. Non avrei mai pensato che sarebbe successo a me, a noi. Eppure lo avevo perdonato. Due volte. E nel mese che è seguito, in cui era tornato da me, mi sono comportata come se fossi io quella che aveva qualcosa da farsi perdonare.
In realtà credo che non si debba nemmeno parlare di perdono. Se si arriva a tanto, all'interno di un rapporto importante e duraturo come il nostro, le colpe, o comunque, le responsabilità sono di entrambi. Chi tradisce sbaglia, è lampante, sotto gli occhi di tutti. Ma perchè è successo? Dopo essere rimasta sola, quando ormai non c'era più niente da fare, me lo sono chiesta continuamente. L'ho sempre amato, mi dicevo, gli ho dato tanto, tutta me stessa. Ma forse non sono riuscita a comunicarglielo, forse parlavamo di tutto ma in fondo di niente.
Non sono certo la persona più adatta a dare consigli, ma credo che dovresti imparare a guardare dentro te stessa, capire cosa vuoi veramente. Capire come sarebbe la tua vita con o senza di lui. E se decidi di restare allora fa' del suo riavvicinamento una tua vittoria, del suo amore il tuo trofeo. Essere traditi fa schifo, perdere tutto è devastante. Ma si può risorgere, in un modo o nell'altro. 
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Alispezzate (20 Novembre 2010)

Lore279 ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita anch'io. E lasciata. Lui, quello che, malgrado tutto, non riesco ancora a definire il mio EX marito, vive con l'altra da qualche mese. Non avrei mai pensato che sarebbe successo a me, a noi. Eppure lo avevo perdonato. Due volte. E nel mese che è seguito, in cui era tornato da me, mi sono comportata come se fossi io quella che aveva qualcosa da farsi perdonare.
> In realtà credo che non si debba nemmeno parlare di perdono. Se si arriva a tanto, all'interno di un rapporto importante e duraturo come il nostro, le colpe, o comunque, le responsabilità sono di entrambi. Chi tradisce sbaglia, è lampante, sotto gli occhi di tutti. Ma perchè è successo? Dopo essere rimasta sola, quando ormai non c'era più niente da fare, me lo sono chiesta continuamente. L'ho sempre amato, mi dicevo, gli ho dato tanto, tutta me stessa. Ma forse non sono riuscita a comunicarglielo, forse parlavamo di tutto ma in fondo di niente.
> Non sono certo la persona più adatta a dare consigli, ma credo che dovresti imparare a guardare dentro te stessa, capire cosa vuoi veramente. Capire come sarebbe la tua vita con o senza di lui. E se decidi di restare allora fa' del suo riavvicinamento una tua vittoria, del suo amore il tuo trofeo. Essere traditi fa schifo, perdere tutto è devastante. Ma si può risorgere, in un modo o nell'altro.
> In bocca al lupo!



Grazie. Sono mesi che guardo dentro me stessa, che penso e rifletto...So benissimo che per me lasciarlo segnerebbe una svolta. Forse una crescita. Ma chi sa se è la scelta giusta. Sicuramente lo è, perchè nessuno meriterebbe una seconda possibilità dopo quello che mi ha fatto. 
Forse mi trattiene però la paura di cosa ci sia dopo. Una vita in cui lui non c'è più. Non era previsto. Io non mi rimprovero davvero niente, sono stata una ragazza impeccabile. L'ho sempre messo sul piedistallo, era la mia vita ed ogni giorno ringraziavo di averlo al mio fianco. Credevo di essere la donna piu fortunata del pianeta. E sicuramente la delusione che ho provato puo capirla solo chi ha vissuto un'esperienza del genere. Tutto va a pezzi in un istante e ricucire le ferite fa male. Sarò patetica e sentimentale ma cavoli...io avevo deciso. D'istinto avevo detto no. Ora sono tornata indietro e me l'ho ripreso ma come è difficile fidarsi di nuovo, forse quanto dirsi addio. Ogni problema sembra insormontabile e spesso credo solo di vedere ulteriori passi indietro rispetto alla situazione che c'era prima. Lui - per mio volere - non entra piu in casa mia, i miei genitori lo odiano, d'altra parte lui mi esclude dalle sue ricorrenze familiari. 
Come si fa a ricostruire da capo tutto questo? forse non ho piu la forza di sopportare altre delusioni che lui continua tuttavia a darmi. Non sono piu in grado di fargli da mamma, di rimetterlo in piedi se sbaglia, di coccolarlo come sua madre non ha mai fatto. Io non ce la faccio. Ho bisogno di questo per me ma lui non ne è capace...Che dire. Oggi sembra una di quelle giornate catastrofiche. Forse l unico modo per uscirne è farla finita davvero e chiudere i conti con lui.


----------



## Alispezzate (20 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ali, tutto a posto?
> Ti abbraccio...


Beh, oggi non va. Leggi sopra ...


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> ...io avevo deciso. *D'istinto avevo detto no*. Ora sono tornata indietro e me l'ho ripreso ma come è difficile fidarsi di nuovo, forse quanto dirsi addio. Ogni problema sembra insormontabile e spesso credo solo di vedere ulteriori passi indietro rispetto alla situazione che c'era prima. Lui - per mio volere - non entra piu in casa mia, i miei genitori lo odiano, d'altra parte lui mi esclude dalle sue ricorrenze familiari.
> Come si fa a ricostruire da capo tutto questo? forse non ho piu la forza di sopportare altre delusioni che lui continua tuttavia a darmi. *Non sono piu in grado di fargli da mamma, di rimetterlo in piedi se sbaglia, di coccolarlo come sua madre non ha mai fatto. Io non ce la faccio.* Ho bisogno di questo per me ma lui non ne è capace...Che dire. Oggi sembra una di quelle giornate catastrofiche. Forse l unico modo per uscirne è farla finita davvero e chiudere i conti con lui.


Sempre fidarsi dell'istinto... Perchè mai dovresti fargli da madre? Esci da questo ruolo, urla i tuoi bisogni. E se non ce la fai lascialo andare. E ricomincia a vivere.


----------



## Lore279 (20 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate;99341
Come si fa a ricostruire da capo tutto questo? forse non ho piu la forza di sopportare altre delusioni che lui continua tuttavia a darmi. Non sono piu in grado di fargli da mamma ha detto:
			
		

> Mi sembra di rivedere me stessa. E' dura,durissima in entrambe i casi. Non so se sia stato più difficile per me subire una decisione presa dall'altra parte, o decidere la fine di un rapporto. Non so se avete figli...anche questo ha il suo peso. A volte, quando la sera mi ritrovo da sola, senza il calore di un abbraccio da mesi, e soffro come un cane x non avere più il mio uomo accanto, mi verrebbe voglia di andare via non so dove. Ed allora ripenso non ai momenti belli trascorsi insieme (anche se non riesco più a percepirli come tali) ma alle volte in cui la sera io sgobbavo fino a tardi per far sì che tutto fosse a posto e lui dormiva sul divano (e io, scema, a pensare "poverino, è tanto stanco") oppure alle sue ingerenze nella mia vita, i suoi giudizi sarcastici, le sue cattiverie gratuite. Ed allora mi convinco che è meglio così, che adesso tocca a quell'altra sopportarlo, lui e il suo caratteraccio, che io ho tutto il diritto di riavere la mia vita. Ma non sempre funziona...


----------



## Alispezzate (20 Novembre 2010)

Lore279 ha detto:


> Mi sembra di rivedere me stessa. E' dura,durissima in entrambe i casi. Non so se sia stato più difficile per me subire una decisione presa dall'altra parte, o decidere la fine di un rapporto. Non so se avete figli...anche questo ha il suo peso. A volte, quando la sera mi ritrovo da sola, senza il calore di un abbraccio da mesi, e soffro come un cane x non avere più il mio uomo accanto, mi verrebbe voglia di andare via non so dove. Ed allora ripenso non ai momenti belli trascorsi insieme (anche se non riesco più a percepirli come tali) ma alle volte in cui la sera io sgobbavo fino a tardi per far sì che tutto fosse a posto e lui dormiva sul divano (e io, scema, a pensare "poverino, è tanto stanco") oppure alle sue ingerenze nella mia vita, i suoi giudizi sarcastici, le sue cattiverie gratuite. Ed allora mi convinco che è meglio così, che adesso tocca a quell'altra sopportarlo, lui e il suo caratteraccio, che io ho tutto il diritto di riavere la mia vita. Ma non sempre funziona...


E' dura, è dura e non si puo ripartire da capo come niente. noi non siamo sposati ne abbiamo figli.... è che io non riesco a saperarmi dalle persone a cui voglio bene, è piu forte di me. Non riesco a pensare che ognuno andrà per la sua strada e che tutti questi anni insieme siano stato solo tempo perso, non riesco a pensare di non vederlo piu, di non sentirlo piu, di non averlo piu nella mia vita ... d'altra parte lui continua ad essere l'immaturo di sempre, non lo vedo cambiato e questo mi fa male. Io non voglio piu stare male...


----------



## dave.one (20 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Grazie. Sono mesi che guardo dentro me stessa, che penso e rifletto...So benissimo che per me lasciarlo segnerebbe una svolta. Forse una crescita. Ma chi sa se è la scelta giusta. Sicuramente lo è, perchè nessuno meriterebbe una seconda possibilità dopo quello che mi ha fatto.
> Forse mi trattiene però la paura di cosa ci sia dopo. Una vita in cui lui non c'è più. Non era previsto. Io non mi rimprovero davvero niente, sono stata una ragazza impeccabile. *L'ho sempre messo sul piedistallo*, era la mia vita ed ogni giorno ringraziavo di averlo al mio fianco. Credevo di essere la donna piu fortunata del pianeta. E sicuramente la delusione che ho provato puo capirla solo chi ha vissuto un'esperienza del genere. Tutto va a pezzi in un istante e ricucire le ferite fa male. Sarò patetica e sentimentale ma cavoli...*io avevo deciso*. D'istinto avevo detto no. Ora sono tornata indietro e me l'ho ripreso ma* come è difficile fidarsi di nuovo*, forse quanto dirsi addio. Ogni problema sembra insormontabile e spesso credo solo di vedere ulteriori passi indietro rispetto alla situazione che c'era prima. Lui - per mio volere - non entra piu in casa mia, i miei genitori lo odiano, d'altra parte lui mi esclude dalle sue ricorrenze familiari.
> Come si fa a ricostruire da capo tutto questo? forse non ho piu la forza di *sopportare altre delusioni che lui continua tuttavia a darmi*. Non sono piu in grado di fargli da mamma, di rimetterlo in piedi se sbaglia, di coccolarlo come sua madre non ha mai fatto. Io non ce la faccio. *Ho bisogno di questo per me ma lui non ne è capace*...Che dire. Oggi sembra una di quelle giornate catastrofiche. Forse l unico modo per uscirne è farla finita davvero e chiudere i conti con lui.


Ciao Alispezzate. Ho solo evidenziato alcuni punti che, in cuor mio, altro non mi fanno pensare che la tua storia sia arrivata al punto di non ritorno. Forse era già capitato prima, ma a sensazione direi che il "_comeback_" non è possibile.
Ragionaci sopra: come farai a fidarti ancora? Perché "tuttavia" ti continua a dare delusioni? Perché non le sopporti?
Perché dubiti ancora sul fatto che non possa più coccolarti?
Dal tono con cui poni le domande, potresti quasi risponderti dicendo "ma che ci faccio ancora qui?".
Sai: quando mi sono sposato, ho sempre fatto progetti per il futuro (mi prefiggevo 2 figli e ne sono capitati 3, una casa bella dove crescere, i figli sposati in futuro con loro famiglie, nipoti, dopo la pensione vendiamo la casa e ce ne andiamo a vivere in una casetta in montagna, ecc.). Ma soprattutto, ho sempre pensato a spartire la mia vita con colei che sarebbe diventata mia moglie. Poi mi sono scontrato con la dura realtà della vita, e, quasi in un attimo, ho visto i miei sogni infrangersi, distruggersi, probabilmente esattamente come è capitato a te. Dopo un periodo in cui cercavo nicchiare il mio disagio, pensando avesse ragione anche lei, trovando scuse per perdonare le sue azioni, ho scelto di separarmi, seppur soltanto "fisicamente", con l'intenzione ben chiara di vedere cosa capita in una vita da soli - pur se i bambini sono tutt'ora la cosa che più incide nelle mie decisioni in ogni santo momento della mia giornata. Perché ho scelto questo? Perché la mia fiducia è andata a farsi benedire, non credevo più a nulla di ciò che mi diceva; anche volendo, ed imponendomi di credere, ne uscivo sconfitto. Ora, non ti posso dire se ciò che sto facendo è la cosa "giusta" da farsi, ma so soltanto che ora,  finalmente, ed in un certo senso, respiro, e sto piano piano tornando ad occuparmi delle cose più importanti della mia vita. Fra qualche mese o anno, ti potrò dare una risposta più plausibile.
Quindi, ciò che ti posso dire è: non aver paura di fare qualsiasi cosa che ti possa far sentire libera di respirare. Non negarti la libertà della felicità. Così come avevi deciso una volta, decidi un'altra volta. E decidi per te innanzitutto.
Mi spiace per tutto il resto. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> E' dura, è dura e non si puo ripartire da capo come niente. noi non siamo sposati ne abbiamo figli.... è che io non riesco a saperarmi dalle persone a cui voglio bene, è piu forte di me. Non riesco a pensare che ognuno andrà per la sua strada e che tutti questi anni insieme siano stato solo tempo perso, non riesco a pensare di non vederlo piu, di non sentirlo piu, di non averlo piu nella mia vita ... d'altra parte lui continua ad essere l'immaturo di sempre, non lo vedo cambiato e questo mi fa male. Io non voglio piu stare male...


E' dura...
Ma ovvio chi ama meno fa più facile stare senza l'altro...
Chi vuole bene ha solo una terrificante alternativa: io ti vorrò sempre bene a prescindere dal tuo comportamento...
Forse ti attacchi in maniera morbosa no?
Ho visto persone distrutte dalla loro testardaggine a voler bene a persone che in tutti i modi diretti e indiretti hanno sempre dato solo prova di non amarle...


----------



## Alispezzate (21 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Quindi, ciò che ti posso dire è: non aver paura di fare qualsiasi cosa che ti possa far sentire libera di respirare. Non negarti la libertà della felicità. Così come avevi deciso una volta, decidi un'altra volta. E decidi per te innanzitutto.
> Mi spiace per tutto il resto. In bocca al lupo.





contepinceton ha detto:


> E' dura...
> Ma ovvio chi ama meno fa più facile stare senza l'altro...
> Chi vuole bene ha solo una terrificante alternativa: io ti vorrò sempre bene a prescindere dal tuo comportamento...
> Forse ti attacchi in maniera morbosa no?
> Ho visto persone distrutte dalla loro testardaggine a voler bene a  persone che in tutti i modi diretti e indiretti hanno sempre dato solo  prova di non amarle...




Grazie per i vostri consigli. Non so ancora quale sarà la mia scelta finale, ma di certo non voglio diventare succube di questa mia paura di abbandonare. Voglio scegliere per me stessa, anche perchè lui l'ha fatto piu di una volta. Sono stanca di essere quella che ama di piu... A volte mi chiedo, come si fa ad amare di meno? Io mi sono sempre affezionata tantissimo nelle storie che ho avuto, parlo anche di quando ero ragazzina. E puntualmente sono stata sempre delusa. Anche la persona che finalmente credevo essere quello giusto alla fine si è rivelata una delusione. 

Eppure io continuo a sognare di avere un uomo accanto, una famiglia. Io vorrei avere per me quello che hanno i miei genitori, quello che vedo tra le mie amiche con i loro fidanzati/mariti. Sono una bella ragazza, intelligente, non mi manca niente davvero. E mi chiedo come mai ho sempre avuto sfortuna al punto da arrivare a credere che per me, forse, la felicità in un sano rapporto di coppia, non esisterà mai. Come se fossi destinata ad essere questo in fondo, una disgraziata dell'amore.


----------



## Margherita84 (21 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Grazie per i vostri consigli. Non so ancora quale sarà la mia scelta finale, ma di certo non voglio diventare succube di questa mia paura di abbandonare. Voglio scegliere per me stessa, anche perchè lui l'ha fatto piu di una volta. Sono stanca di essere quella che ama di piu... A volte mi chiedo, come si fa ad amare di meno? Io mi sono sempre affezionata tantissimo nelle storie che ho avuto, parlo anche di quando ero ragazzina. E puntualmente sono stata sempre delusa. Anche la persona che finalmente credevo essere quello giusto alla fine si è rivelata una delusione.
> 
> Eppure io continuo a sognare di avere un uomo accanto, una famiglia. Io vorrei avere per me quello che hanno i miei genitori, quello che vedo tra le mie amiche con i loro fidanzati/mariti. Sono una bella ragazza, intelligente, non mi manca niente davvero. E mi chiedo come mai ho sempre avuto sfortuna al punto da arrivare a credere che per me, forse, la felicità in un sano rapporto di coppia, non esisterà mai. Come se fossi destinata ad essere questo in fondo, una disgraziata dell'amore.


Mi spiace per come sta andando, Ali...
E ti capisco benissimo.
Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Margherita84 (21 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Grazie per i vostri consigli. Non *so ancora quale sarà la mia scelta finale, ma di certo non voglio diventare succube di questa mia paura di abbandonare.* Voglio scegliere per me stessa, anche perchè lui l'ha fatto piu di una volta. Sono stanca di essere quella che ama di piu... A volte mi chiedo, come si fa ad amare di meno? Io mi sono sempre affezionata tantissimo nelle storie che ho avuto, parlo anche di quando ero ragazzina. E puntualmente sono stata sempre delusa. Anche la persona che finalmente credevo essere quello giusto alla fine si è rivelata una delusione.


Già.
Io ho fatto il salto e per ora non me ne pento.
Ma è passato un mese.
E per fortuna mi ha schermato facebook.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Grazie. Sono mesi che guardo dentro me stessa, che penso e rifletto...So benissimo che per me lasciarlo segnerebbe una svolta. Forse una crescita. Ma chi sa se è la scelta giusta. Sicuramente lo è, *perchè nessuno meriterebbe una seconda possibilità dopo quello che mi ha fatto*.
> Forse mi trattiene però la paura di cosa ci sia dopo. Una vita in cui lui non c'è più. Non era previsto. Io non mi rimprovero davvero niente, sono stata una ragazza impeccabile. L'ho sempre messo sul piedistallo, era la mia vita ed ogni giorno ringraziavo di averlo al mio fianco. Credevo di essere la donna piu fortunata del pianeta. E sicuramente la delusione che ho provato puo capirla solo chi ha vissuto un'esperienza del genere. Tutto va a pezzi in un istante e ricucire le ferite fa male. Sarò patetica e sentimentale ma cavoli...io avevo deciso. D'istinto avevo detto no. Ora sono tornata indietro e me l'ho ripreso ma come è difficile fidarsi di nuovo, forse quanto dirsi addio. Ogni problema sembra insormontabile e spesso credo solo di vedere ulteriori passi indietro rispetto alla situazione che c'era prima. Lui - per mio volere - non entra piu in casa mia, i miei genitori lo odiano, d'altra parte lui mi esclude dalle sue ricorrenze familiari.
> Come si fa a ricostruire da capo tutto questo? forse non ho piu la forza di sopportare altre delusioni che lui continua tuttavia a darmi. Non sono piu in grado di fargli da mamma, di rimetterlo in piedi se sbaglia, di coccolarlo come sua madre non ha mai fatto. Io non ce la faccio. Ho bisogno di questo per me ma lui non ne è capace...Che dire. Oggi sembra una di quelle giornate catastrofiche. Forse l unico modo per uscirne è farla finita davvero e chiudere i conti con lui.


Riprendo l'ipotesi che avevo fatto... sei una persona per la quale la fedeltà è un valore talmente radicato, che il perdono di un tradimento, anche se ci provi, ti risulta impossibile.
Ma ci sono altre persone qui che pensavano di non riuscire a superare il tradimento del compagno, e ce l'hanno fatta, non voglio essere disfattista.
Tuttavia, mi colpisce molto il fatto che tu sembri, in questo post, temere più la perdita di un futuro "già programmato" che il vost5ro amore...


----------



## Kid (22 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Grazie per i vostri consigli. Non so ancora quale sarà la mia scelta finale, ma di certo non voglio diventare succube di questa mia paura di abbandonare. Voglio scegliere per me stessa, anche perchè lui l'ha fatto piu di una volta. Sono stanca di essere quella che ama di piu... A volte mi chiedo, come si fa ad amare di meno? Io mi sono sempre affezionata tantissimo nelle storie che ho avuto, parlo anche di quando ero ragazzina. E puntualmente sono stata sempre delusa. Anche la persona che finalmente credevo essere quello giusto alla fine si è rivelata una delusione.
> 
> Eppure io continuo a sognare di avere un uomo accanto, una famiglia. Io vorrei avere per me quello che hanno i miei genitori, quello che vedo tra le mie amiche con i loro fidanzati/mariti. Sono una bella ragazza, intelligente, non mi manca niente davvero. E mi chiedo come mai ho sempre avuto sfortuna al punto da arrivare a credere che per me, forse, la felicità in un sano rapporto di coppia, non esisterà mai. Come se fossi destinata ad essere questo in fondo, una disgraziata dell'amore.



Che dirti, pure io non sono mai stato granchè fortunato in amore e pure io tendo sempre ad affezionarmi per un nulla alle persone. Però non smettere mai di crederci nell'amore... è sempre meglio vivere inseguendo i propri ideali che fingere di essere quello che non si è. So che sembra retorica ma quando io ho scelto di continuare con mia moglie mi sono detto: lo so che forse sto facendo una cazzata e che soffrirò ancora, ma io voglio credere che tutto andrà bene e che non ci lasceremo mai.


----------



## Alispezzate (22 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Riprendo l'ipotesi che avevo fatto... sei una persona per la quale la fedeltà è un valore talmente radicato, che il perdono di un tradimento, anche se ci provi, ti risulta impossibile.
> Ma ci sono altre persone qui che pensavano di non riuscire a superare il tradimento del compagno, e ce l'hanno fatta, non voglio essere disfattista.
> Tuttavia, mi colpisce molto il fatto che tu sembri, in questo post, temere più la perdita di un futuro "già programmato" che il vost5ro amore...


Quando dico *nessuno meriterebbe una seconda possibilità dopo quello che mi ha fatto*, mi riferisco non solo al tradimento ma all'andamento generale di una storia che di buche ne ha incappate tante ma che siamo sempre riusciti a venirne fuori. Adesso non sto a spiegare tutto ma per lui ho sofferto tantissimo, specie nel periodo precendente questi ultimi 4 fantastici anni in cui sembrava davvero fosse ormai amore eterno. Non me ne frega del futuro programmato, rimpiango solo quello che ho perso, che non è tanto il futuro, quanto l'immagine del compagno ideale che avevo sovrapposto a lui, un uomo che non c'è piu o che forse non c'è ma stato  perchè ho tolto le fette di prosciutto e ora vedo solo un amara realtà, senza piu illusioni o aspettative, perchè niente è per sempre e perchè l'uomo dai sani principi che mi amava oggi è anche un disgustoso soggetto che si è sbattuto una poveraccia, lui è anche questo. E' una persona che mi ha fatto soffrire piu di una volta e che quando ormai sembrava di dimostrare di essere cresciuto mi ha deluso, di nuovo. Eppure, senzasperanze, io credo di essere la persona piu capace di perdonare in questo mondo, dato le tante possibilità che gli ho dato e la pazienza, la pazienza dico, che ho avuto con questo uomo. Ora non è piu questione di perdono o meno, oggi è la pazienza che mi manca. Una forza che davvero oggi non c'è piu e che prima mi aiutava tantissimo. Non riesco piu ad aspettare che cresca se non si aiuta da solo. Non posso sempre aggiustare tutto, non posso chiedere di piu a me stessa. Perchè ormai sono stremata  e riesco solo a respirargli accanto. Spetta a lui dare adesso perchè io non ne ho piu le forze.


----------



## Alispezzate (22 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Che dirti, pure io non sono mai stato granchè fortunato in amore e pure io tendo sempre ad affezionarmi per un nulla alle persone. Però non smettere mai di crederci nell'amore... è sempre meglio vivere inseguendo i propri ideali che fingere di essere quello che non si è. So che sembra retorica ma quando io ho scelto di continuare con mia moglie mi sono detto: lo so che forse sto facendo una cazzata e che soffrirò ancora, ma io voglio credere che tutto andrà bene e che non ci lasceremo mai.


Vorrei avere la forza di crederci anche io Kid. A volte capita qualcosa che riaccende un pò la magia, altre volte invece credo di essere arrivata al capolinea. Staremo a vedere, comunque grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Quando dico *nessuno meriterebbe una seconda possibilità dopo quello che mi ha fatto*, mi riferisco non solo al tradimento ma all'andamento generale di una storia che di buche ne ha incappate tante ma che siamo sempre riusciti a venirne fuori. Adesso non sto a spiegare tutto ma per lui ho sofferto tantissimo, specie nel periodo precendente questi ultimi 4 fantastici anni in cui sembrava davvero fosse ormai amore eterno. Non me ne frega del futuro programmato, rimpiango solo quello che ho perso, che non è tanto il futuro, quanto l'immagine del compagno ideale che avevo sovrapposto a lui, un uomo che non c'è piu o che forse non c'è ma stato  perchè ho tolto le fette di prosciutto e ora vedo solo un amara realtà, senza piu illusioni o aspettative, perchè niente è per sempre e perchè l'uomo dai sani principi che mi amava oggi è anche un disgustoso soggetto che si è sbattuto una poveraccia, lui è anche questo. E' una persona che mi ha fatto soffrire piu di una volta e che quando ormai sembrava di dimostrare di essere cresciuto mi ha deluso, di nuovo. Eppure, senzasperanze, io credo di essere la persona piu capace di perdonare in questo mondo, dato le tante possibilità che gli ho dato e la pazienza, la pazienza dico, che ho avuto con questo uomo. Ora non è piu questione di perdono o meno, oggi è la pazienza che mi manca. Una forza che davvero oggi non c'è piu e che prima mi aiutava tantissimo. *Non riesco piu ad aspettare che cresca se non si aiuta da solo. Non posso sempre aggiustare tutto, non posso chiedere di piu a me stessa. *Perchè ormai sono stremata  e riesco solo a respirargli accanto. Spetta a lui dare adesso perchè io non ne ho piu le forze.


Penso di essermi spiegata male. Io non credo che si debba perdonare sempre e in ogni caso. Non credo che il perdono debba essere un valore assoluto a prescindere. E perdonare un tradimento o altre cose è diverso. Non metto in dubbio la tua capacità di perdonare.
Mi sembra che tu non abbia per questo tuo uomo lo sguardo che avevi da innamorata. Anzi, lo dici tu stessa, mi pare. 
Non so se è la forza di perdonare, che ti manca. Qualche volta, perdonare o meno non è questione di forza, che non metto in dubbio tu abbia, ma di scelta, dopo una riflessione seria su "vale la pena o no? lo merita o no? abbiamo chances o no? E' la persona giusta, o no?".

Il neretto, poi, mi trova assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Kid (22 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Vorrei avere la forza di crederci anche io Kid. A volte capita qualcosa che riaccende un pò la magia, altre volte invece credo di essere arrivata al capolinea. Staremo a vedere, comunque grazie



Eh capisco, eccome se capisco... so quanto è affilata la lama del tradimento. COme "scusante" posso dirti che chi tradisce non lo fa con la consapevolezza di fare male al partner, perchè il partner viene proprio cancellato dai pensieri del fedifrago... chissà, forse è una difesa naturale?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Eppure io continuo a sognare di avere un uomo accanto, una famiglia. Io vorrei avere per me quello che hanno i miei genitori, quello che vedo tra le mie amiche con i loro fidanzati/mariti. Sono una bella ragazza, intelligente, non mi manca niente davvero. E mi chiedo come mai ho sempre avuto sfortuna al punto da arrivare a credere che per me, forse, la felicità in un sano rapporto di coppia, non esisterà mai. Come se fossi destinata ad essere questo in fondo, una disgraziata dell'amore.


Ho sempre molto timore ad intervenire in certi thread, e questo di Alispezzate è uno di quelli.

Fossi in te io proverei ad analizzare se tu in realtà hai perdonato lui oppure stai faticosamente mettendo un giorno dietro l'altro inseguendo quel progetto di vita che con lui avevi intenzione di portare avanti.  In passato anche io ho distrutto il progetto che una donna aveva costruito su di me e insieme a me; l'ho fatto non con il tradimento ma essendo semplicemente me stesso, con tutti i miei difetti, problemi, ed etc etc; in pratica la solita storia trita e ritrita: non smetterò mai di ringraziare quella donna quando quel giorno mi disse: "Mi dispiace, ma ho puntato su un cavallo sbagliato, non un brocco, semplicemente un cavallo sbagliato". Ora lei ha una bellissima famiglia con un bimba che è le sette bellezze e della nostra storia, fortunatamente ricordo solo il meglio perchè grazie al SUO coraggio di troncarla (dopo diversi anni, non mesi) siamo riusciti ad evitare il periodo del lancio dei coltelli che inevitabilmente sarebbe arrivato.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho sempre molto timore ad intervenire in certi thread, e questo di Alispezzate è uno di quelli.
> 
> Fossi in te io proverei ad analizzare se tu in realtà hai perdonato lui oppure stai faticosamente mettendo un giorno dietro l'altro inseguendo quel progetto di vita che con lui avevi intenzione di portare avanti.  In passato anche io ho distrutto il progetto che una donna aveva costruito su di me e insieme a me; l'ho fatto non con il tradimento ma essendo semplicemente me stesso, con tutti i miei difetti, problemi, ed etc etc; in pratica la solita storia trita e ritrita: non smetterò mai di ringraziare quella donna quando quel giorno mi disse: "Mi dispiace, ma ho puntato su un cavallo sbagliato, non un brocco, semplicemente un cavallo sbagliato". Ora lei ha una bellissima famiglia con un bimba che è le sette bellezze e della nostra storia, fortunatamente ricordo solo il meglio perchè grazie al SUO coraggio di troncarla (dopo diversi anni, non mesi) siamo riusciti ad evitare il periodo del lancio dei coltelli che inevitabilmente sarebbe arrivato.



Grazie per questo racconto. Mi sento sempre un pochino meglio quando leggo che una persona è riuscita a interpretare la fine di una storia in modo "buono". Ritenendo le cose positive, non negando quelle negative, e andando avanti, con riconoscenza per le cose belle...
Grazie...


----------



## Alispezzate (28 Novembre 2010)

Il telefono squilla. Dice "Numero privato". Subito si riaccende il ricordo. Rispondo e una donna mi chiede di un certo Giancarlo. Le dico che ha sbagliato, si scusa e riaggancia. Sembrerebbe finita lì, se in me non si fosse riacceso il sospetto unito alla paura. 
Infatti, la mia "tragedia" inizia proprio con una telefonata del genere. Numero privato e dall'altra parte una persona (il ragazzo della tipa amante di lui) che finge, per mancanza di coraggio, di sbagliare numero. E poi, poche settimane dopo, di nuovo il numero privato e ancora lui che sta volta mi dice tutto.
E se fosse ora un'altra lei che cerca di contattarmi? Secondo voi, dovrei parlarne con lui?


----------

